# La drogue c'est pas bon



## joubichou (29 Avril 2006)

Apparemment la drogue ça fait pousser les cheveux et ça rend pâle http://www.metacafe.com/watch/115081/drugs_make_you_ugly/


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2006)

le troisième, c'est jpmiss, non ?!!    

par contre, pour les cheveux, c'est pas forcément vrai... ya qu'à voir Rezba et supermoquette en vrai !!   

sinon, clair que...


----------



## ivash (29 Avril 2006)

:hein:           

saisissant, surtout le séducteur, à la fin ... Lui on dirait qu'un train lui a déraillé dessus,  ou alors ... qu'il s'est pissé sur les pompes ....


----------



## La mouette (29 Avril 2006)

La vie est une drogue


----------



## benkenobi (29 Avril 2006)

Faudrait montrer ça dans les lycées...


----------



## Burzum (29 Avril 2006)

La drogue c'est pas bon ?

Il ne faut pas croire tout ce qui se dit... propagande...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (29 Avril 2006)

Question : c'est quoi "la" drogue ? Le terme est très vaste... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

dépressif moi? non 

Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont pris mais c'était pas de la fumette à mon avis. C'est sur aussi; se prendre un rail par jour, à la fin ça laisse des traces. Ils auraient du commencer avec des rails HO de chez Jouef.:love:


----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait montrer ça dans les lycées...



Tout a fait  quelle saloprie la drogue quand même...


----------



## La mouette (29 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Tout a fait  quelle saloprie la drogue quand même...



Surtout lorsqu'il n'y en a plus :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout lorsqu'il n'y en a plus :rateau:




t'en weeeeuuuuu?:love:


----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

Bande de toxico  heureusement qu'on se drogue qu'a la pomme...


----------



## La mouette (29 Avril 2006)

ça me fais penser que j'ai plus de bières


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le troisième, c'est jpmiss, non ?!!
> 
> par contre, pour les cheveux, c'est pas forcément vrai... ya qu'à voir Rezba et supermoquette en vrai !!
> 
> sinon, clair que...


Hola! _lui_ est chauve, moi je suis rasé volontairement


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hola! _lui_ est chauve, moi je suis rasé volontairement




traître


----------



## benkenobi (29 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hola! _lui_ est chauve, moi je suis rasé volontairement



T'es rasé où ?  

Et sinon ça gratte pas trop ???


----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> T'es rasé où ?



Au niveau des oreilles


----------



## benkenobi (29 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau des oreilles


D'ou l'expression : "les *******s ont des oreilles"


----------



## joubichou (29 Avril 2006)

http://www.onea.org/Resources.html


			
				Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Question : c'est quoi "la" drogue ? Le terme est très vaste... :mouais:


Dans le cas de ces personnes il s'agit de METHANPHETAMINE,plus de détails avec ce lien


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

Du speed quoi, trop cool une ligne de speed  une heure avant une ecsta, ça te fait décollé tel le V2


----------



## valoriel (29 Avril 2006)

Les traces de coups, c'est paske ils ont pas payé leur dealer?


----------



## joubichou (29 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Les traces de coups, c'est paske ils ont pas payé leur dealer?


non c'est un des effets de cette dope sur le système veineux


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

C'est à gauche qu'il est drogué ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

Ils ont l'air paniqués sur les premières photos ...
Faut voir dans quelles circonstances elles ont été prises
Après les coups, c'est peut être les flics  

fait rizette, le petit oiseau va sortir


----------



## joubichou (29 Avril 2006)

et sur les bras et les jambes ça donne ça


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

Serait pas les pillules thaï plutôt ? pasque j'en ai connu des potes accros au speed (bon ok par le pif) et j'ai jamais vu ça


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

fumer la supermoquette fait pousser la moustache !!!


----------



## joubichou (29 Avril 2006)

http://www.sequoyahcountysheriff.org/methlabs.htm


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Serait pas les pillules thaï plutôt ? pasque j'en ai connu des potes accros au speed (bon ok par le pif) et j'ai jamais vu ça


Tiens vas voir ce lien si tu veux en savoir plus


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

Bah c'est nul y a même pas la recette


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

çà fout les j'tons ce thread vive la prévention dans les lycées en tous cas  mon fils et ses camarades sont complètement réfractaires à ttes sortes de drogues, clopes comprises 
dommage que çà n'existait pas à mon époque toutes ces campagnes:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

Chez nous y en avait de la prévention et pourtant sont tombés. 

Le problème n'est pas là, même si ça fait chic de le croire.


----------



## katelijn (29 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> çà fout les j'tons ce thread vive la prévention dans les lycées en tous cas  mon fils et ses camarades sont complètement réfractaires à ttes sortes de drogues, clopes comprises
> dommage que çà n'existait pas à mon époque toutes ces campagnes:hein:



Si j'ai bien compris ton fils à 14 ans, ils sont tous réfractaires à la clope, drogue, etc ...
Pose toi des questions quand ils auront 17- 18 ans! Le résultat risque de te faire aterrir sur terre! Que nenni la prévention!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

ce n'est pas une question de chic ou de choc c'est du vécu avec l'ainée qui a plongé grâvement   par conséquent mon fils est sûrement blindé par rapport à ce qu'il a vu en vrai en plus de ces campagnes.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

On est bien d'accord : voir quelqu'un clamser ça fait vachement plus que cette prévention de béni-oui-oui. C'est en voyant des ex-amis voler des aveugles que je me suis limité au côté fun, pas avec ce verbiage de coincé. car ça ça marche pas, c'est juste chic.


----------



## valoriel (29 Avril 2006)

SM président, et de la drogue pour les aveugles


----------



## katelijn (29 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> SM président, et de la drogue pour les aveugles



Tu est jeune encore, t'as bien le droit d'en rigoler:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

Bah il a bien raison, un peu de détachement fait pas de mal pour une approche plus efficace. Comme j'ai tzoujours trouvé scandaleux qu'on file de la morphine en paliatif plutôt que de l'héro 

je voulais juste dire que la prévention marche pas trop, l'alcool, la cigarette montrent bien l'impact pour la jeune tranche d'âge non ?


----------



## katelijn (30 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah il a bien raison, un peu de détachement fait pas de mal pour une approche plus efficace. Comme j'ai tzoujours trouvé scandaleux qu'on file de la morphine en paliatif plutôt que de l'héro
> 
> je voulais juste dire que la prévention marche pas trop, l'alcool, la cigarette montrent bien l'impact pour la jeune tranche d'âge non ?



Bien d'accord, L'héro c'est mieux comme paliatif définitif (ref: Un film superbe: " Les invasions barbares" de Denis Arcand) et je sais de quoi je parle ... la morphine en fin de vie!

Non, la prevention ne marche pas, elle n'a pas marché sur nos ainés non plus; la seule difference c'est que à l'époque il n'y avait pas cette sublimation qui atteignait toute la population.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

sublimation ? tu parle de faire un dragon avec une pillule thaï ?


----------



## katelijn (30 Avril 2006)

Je ne sublime rien du tout 
C'est quoi une pilule thaï? 

Ben oui, je ne suis pas au courant de tout


----------



## valoriel (30 Avril 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu est jeune encore, t'as bien le droit d'en rigoler :hein:


Jeune mais pas con, ni stupide!

Des drogués, j'en ai vu, croisé et on en a même eu un dans notre musée familial. Si j'en rigole, c'est paske malgré toutes les mesures de prévention du monde, j'ai fait un certain nombre de conneries. La drogue, l'alcool, le tabac, le SIDA, ya suffisement de merde dans ce monde pour tomber sur la mauvaise pillule. Mais la prévention n'est pas ineficace comme certain voudraient le faire croire. Elle est plutôt inadaptée, éloignée de la réalité mais surtout, désavouée par une subvention des industries du tabac, du soutien aux producteurs de pavot...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

tu mets une pillule rose sur une feuille d'alu que tu chauffes au briquet, ça sent la vanille et tu deviens comme sur les photos de joubichou


----------



## katelijn (30 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Jeune mais pas con, ni stupide!
> 
> Des drogués, j'en ai vu, croisé et on en a même eu un dans notre musée familial. Si j'en rigole, c'est paske malgré toutes les mesures de prévention du monde, j'ai fait un certain nombre de conneries. La drogue, l'alcool, le tabac, le SIDA, ya suffisement de merde dans ce monde pour tomber sur la mauvaise pillule. Mais la prévention n'est pas ineficace comme certain voudraient le faire croire. Elle est plutôt inadaptée, éloignée de la réalité mais surtout, désavouée par une subvention des industries du tabac, du soutien aux producteurs de pavot...



Heu ... J'aime bien ta réponse valoriel  
Tu m'as coupés le sifflet  
Alors, tu préconises quoi? Sans vouloir te commander?


----------



## katelijn (30 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu mets une pillule rose sur une feuille d'alu que tu chauffes au briquet, ça sent la vanille et tu deviens comme sur les photos de joubichou



 J'ai vu les photos, mais encore les pilules roses c'est quoi comme saloperies?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

ben une ligne de spède une heure avant du mdma, puis maison rouge avec rezba et joannes, c'est simple pourtant ! pis coke plutard dans la soirée 


je déconne hein


----------



## Lastrada (30 Avril 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Heu ... J'aime bien ta réponse valoriel
> Tu m'as coupés le sifflet
> Alors, tu préconises quoi? Sans vouloir te commander?





			
				 Valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Elle est plutôt inadaptée, éloignée de la réalité mais surtout, désavouée par une subvention des industries du tabac, du soutien aux producteurs de pavot...



Je pense que Valoriel préconise une prévention plus adaptée, plus proche de la réalité, mais surtout pas désavouée par une subvention des industries du tabac, du soutien aux producteurs de pavot.

Du moins, c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre.


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2006)

C'est dingue tout ce que je ne connaîtrai pas avant de calencher !
Ce SM, c'est une bible. Quand Nicolas S. a besoin d'un tuyau, il lui adresse un MP sur le forum ...


----------



## valoriel (30 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je déconne hein


J'espère, t' as oublié les prostitués filles


----------



## valoriel (30 Avril 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que Valoriel préconise une prévention plus adaptée, plus proche de la réalité, mais surtout pas désavouée par une subvention des industries du tabac, du soutien aux producteurs de pavot.
> 
> Du moins, c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre.


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2006)

Avec toutes vos histoires, on va finir par s'inquiéter. Mes chères têtes brunes sauront-elles résister à toutes ces tentations ?? Et ma fille qui adore le rose ... 

PS : à part ça, la prévention ça marche en-dessous de l'âge de 10 ans. Ils nous font les gros yeux au moindre verre de vin et je suis autorisé à fumer une cigarette par an (quelle générosité de leur part   !)


----------



## katelijn (30 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben une ligne de spède une heure avant du mdma, puis maison rouge avec rezba et joannes, c'est simple pourtant ! pis coke plutard dans la soirée
> 
> 
> je déconne hein



Quel bordel 
Momo, tu lui apportes son tapis là?


----------



## valoriel (30 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et ma fille qui adore le rose ...


Elle a plus de 10 ans?  



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> PS : à part ça, la prévention ça marche en-dessous de l'âge de 10 ans.


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2006)

Quant à la prévention : il faut aussi que ceux qui entourent les minots ne se contentent pas de laisser la prévention (et l'attention ...) aux autres. Pfff... que de travail ...

Et il faut de la chance.

Il y a 25 ans, je me baladais avec un copain bien excité sur le Pont de la Boucle, à Lyon, à 3h du matin au retour d'un concert. Une voiture de flic nous a lentement dépassé puis est partie. Comme on n'était ni noir ni arabe, ils ont dû se dire que cela ne valait pas le coup de se peler les miches à nous ennuyer. On avait chacun une blaque à tabac pleine ras la gueule de marie-jeanne ... Or, sous Giscard 1er, ça ne rigolait que moyennement, sur le sujet et on pouvait avoir des emmerdes sérieux pour une peccadille ... Bref, tout ça pour dire que un coup de pouce dans un sens ou un autre (accepter un truc marrant quand on est déjà décomplexé par un autre truc marrant ou ne pas accepter ...), toutes les préventions du monde ne l'éviteront pas.


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Elle a plus de 10 ans?


 Elle a huit ans depuis deux jours. C'était sympa : pas encore de préoccupations pénibles de ce genre ...


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2006)

Ça me fait penser que dans ce monde bien sympathique il y a aussi le cas où on te drogue à l'insu de ton plein gré et tu te retrouves le lendemain matin avec la pastille plus large que le jour d'avant ...
Ça a été _in extremis_ pour un de mes neveux (jeune et bel adolescent) : il n'a eu droit qu'à la première partie du programme fort heureusement. Je ne connaissais pas ce genre de traquenard ; du moins je ne pensais pas que cela fût fréquent.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

A 16 ici la mode c'est coke, la marie-jane c'est entre deux sans plus


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

@ Bompi : l'Helvetie a regard plus souple. Pas de Giscard er. Un stage peut-être?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

On verra l'helvétie avec mackie samedi prochain


----------



## katelijn (30 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la prévention : il faut aussi que ceux qui entourent les minots ne se contentent pas de laisser la prévention (et l'attention ...) aux autres. Pfff... que de travail ...
> 
> Et il faut de la chance.
> 
> Il y a 25 ans, je me baladais avec un copain bien excité sur le Pont de la Boucle, à Lyon, à 3h du matin au retour d'un concert. Une voiture de flic nous a lentement dépassé puis est partie. Comme on n'était ni noir ni arabe, ils ont dû se dire que cela ne valait pas le coup de se peler les miches à nous ennuyer. On avait chacun une blaque à tabac pleine ras la gueule de marie-jeanne ... Or, sous Giscard 1er, ça ne rigolait que moyennement, sur le sujet et on pouvait avoir des emmerdes sérieux pour une peccadille ... Bref, tout ça pour dire que un coup de pouce dans un sens ou un autre (accepter un truc marrant quand on est déjà décomplexé par un autre truc marrant ou ne pas accepter ...), toutes les préventions du monde ne l'éviteront pas.



Le problème c'est que en étant parents c'est notre devoir de les prévenir et d'un autre côté si tu n'as pas vecues cette période là (c'est a dire la mode de la marijuana) comment tu préviens efficacement? Comment peux t'on prevenir quelque chose qu'on ne connaît pas?


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> @ Bompi : l'Helvetie a regard plus souple. Pas de Giscard er. Un stage peut-être?


Les choses ont quand même changé, en dépit des rodomontades des différents ministres de l'Intérieur.
Il y a 20-30 ans, croiser quelqu'un fumant un pétard dans la rue en France était assez épatant. Maintenant, tout le monde s'en fout, dans les faits. Pourtant, nos ministres campent sur leurs attitudes, tout en sachant qu'ils n'arrivent à pas grand'chose.

PS : ma mariejeanne venait des plantations personnelles d'un parent ariégeois de mon copain. Rien à voir avec de l'afghane ! Pas les mêmes montagnes, c'est sûr   .


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

T'es cuite, t'as fumé 


Crois-moi l'afghan c'est le mieux c'est mal !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que en étant parents c'est notre devoir de les prévenir et d'un autre côté si tu n'as pas vecues cette période là (c'est a dire la mode de la marijuana) comment tu préviens efficacement? Comment peux t'on prevenir quelque chose qu'on ne connaît pas?



Ou comment nos progénitures nous décadent....




			
				 bompi a dit:
			
		

> Les choses ont quand même changé, en dépit des rodomontades des différents ministres de l'Intérieur.
> Il y a 20-30 ans, croiser quelqu'un fumant un pétard dans la rue en France était assez épatant. Maintenant, tout le monde s'en fout, dans les faits. Pourtant, nos ministres campent sur leurs attitudes, tout en sachant qu'ils n'arrivent à pas grand'chose.
> 
> PS : ma mariejeanne venait des plantations personnelles d'un parent ariégeois de mon copain. Rien à voir avec de l'afghane ! Pas les mêmes montagnes, c'est sûr



Bon......... Ben viens boire le coup !


----------



## valoriel (30 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Crois-moi l'afghan c'est le mieux c'est mal !


Boaf! Barbu oui, mais rasé*e* l'afghanne est pas mal  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

Bon , ben  après avoir apprécié toutes les interventions c'est décidé: Ma fille n'écouteras  plus désormais Golden Brown tous les matins. Demain c'est Sweet Jane.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

Le problême de ces trucs est que on en fait un amalgame. Inscrire dans la même ligne la fumette et les speed, coke, héro, ... est une crétinerie sans nom.

Faut pas prendre les gamins pour des cons, ni se voiler la face. A 16 ans, ils voient forcément et testent aussi la fumette. Ils ne vont pas venir vous voir et dire : tu sais j'ai essayé avec Paul la fumette, qu'est ce qu'on s'est marré... Et à cet âge là, on teste tout, alcool compris. 

Si on leur tient un discours en mettant sur le même pied la fumette et le reste... On est pas crédible. Quant à nier que soi même on a fait des choses zarbi! c'est les repousser entre eux avec les risques afférant. 

C'est à nous parents d'ouvrir le débat, de trouver les mots pour décrire, informer et canaliser. C'est ni simple ni garantie mais ça a au moins le mérite de créer un échange.

Où en ètes vous en Suisse sur la répression du cannabis? ici, ils veulent rétablir les mêmes peines, quelque soit le produit


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Avril 2006)

La cigarette , la fumette comme tout le reste c'est pas bon tout le monde s'en doute mais beaucoup joue l'hypocrisie de se dire que c'est "pas bien méchant vous savez?"

Il y a cinquante ans on disait aussi "la cigarette c'est classe et allez! pas bien méchant" ... des tas de visionnaires se se font lynchés pour avoir prédit le contraire
Des noms illustres "très intelligents" comme Gainsbourg ou Le cow-boy Malboro en ont fait la triste expérience et aujourd'hui on continue à se "suicider" malgré les avertisements des médecins ... on continue à se dire "allez c'est pas bien méchant" et surtout "ca ne m'arrivera pas à moi"

Dommage qu'il y ait si peu de jeunes qui défendent encore la notion "d'esprit sain dans un corps sain" et que ce soit encore une fois des adultes qui tentent de garder l'église au milieu du village par des poursuites ou des lois

Ici à Liège la drogue sous toutes ses formes est un véritable fléau ... des tas de jeunes "qui se disent intelligents" tombent dans le panneau de la fumette et le drogue pour finir par dans le délit mineur et de plus en plus dans le délit majeur pour assouvir leur VICE!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

Bon jusque là j'ai eut le même schéma : à 14 ans non à la clope et au pétard
et puis j'ai eut 16 ans, tous en restant dans le naturel...

Depuis que je suis retourné au lycée en septembre 2004 avec le recul des 24 ans
et ben c'est pareil    Mon lycée est un fumoir    
y'en a même qui ont commencé à 13 ans et s'en porte pas plus mal  
le gère comme un adulte de 24 ans  

Avis aux parents : il faudrait interdir le lycée  

Mais le pire reste les "maisons de repos". 
J'y ai posé ma mère qui n'allait pas du tout, j'y est retrouvé un zombie.
Deux heures de perfusions intrasanguine par jour pendant un mois, un prescriptions grande comme une liste de course et remboursée par la sécurité sociale   
Je me suis chargée de la cure de désintoxication moi même et rassurez vous elle va bien. Mais ma grand mère avait elle aussi une liste de médocs et ça lui a fumé le cerveau jusqu'à son dernier soupire.

Je conchie sur ses sous-merde de propagandiste d'où viennent les photos que l'on commente depuis tout à l'heure. Ces "drogués" seront "soignés" par des "spécialistes" qui leur donneront d'autres drogues MAIS faîtes par les laboratoires et remboursés par la sécurité sociale.

SM si t'es chimiste (d'après ce que j'ai compris) tu dois en savoir quelque chose.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Avril 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mon lycée est un fumoir
> y'en a même qui ont commencé à 13 ans et s'en porte pas plus mal
> le gère comme un adulte de 24 ans


Fumer (quoi que ce soit) c'est jouer le jeu des grands cigarettiers pour l'un et les grands truants pour l'autre qui réussissent à nous faire croire que sans cela vous êtes ringuards et dépassés
Il n'ont pas,eux,inventé la pénicilline qui sauvent des vies mais juste une énorme pompe à fric pour nous l'ôter!
Alors si tomber dans le panneau (malgré les tonnes d'avertissements) c'est faire montre de maturité et de bonne gestion de sa vie alors là il y a encore du chemin à faire pour ses pauvres gosses de 13 ans pour devenir simplement "adultes"

Qui prédisait que la misère humaine ne serait plus de ce monde au 20ème siècle?


.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

je ne crois pas que la question soit de savoir si c'est bien ou pas. Je crois qu'on est tous d'accord pour dire que c'est pas bien (toutes les addictions d'ailleurs).

La question est de savoir comment communiquer sur ces phénomènes pour justement responsabiliser et ainsi prévenir les comportements à risque. pour ma part, je suis partisan d'une information différenciée pour au moins hiérarchiser les dangers. Mettre tout dans le même sac n''est pas crédible. Ou alors, il faudrait interdire:
l'alcool (fléau mondial de loin en tête)
la pharmacopée (2° position)
la cigarette
les drogues dures
les drogues "douces"
la vitesse (pas à plus de 30 en tous cas)
les escaliers (qu'on est bien obligé de prendre quand on habite au 4° sans ascenseur)
les produits ménagers (>5000 morts en 2004)
la télévision  (à moi les zombies)
internet... 

A quand un bandeau en bas des écrans: regarder la télévision nuit gravement à votre sociabilité et diminue votre capacité à peloter votre voisin-e

ou encore sur les portières: rouler nuit à l'environnement et risque de vous faire perdre la vie

Ce n'est pas la génération montante qui a inventé ces addictions, ne l'oublions pas. Entre 13 et 17 ans, on se découvre soi et les autres, on expérimente... J'essaye de garder ça à mon esprit quand je discute avec mon fils, il n'est pas responsable de ce que les ainés ont introduit. Qui n'a pas fait de C...ies pendant ses jeunes années?


Quant à dire que la pénicilline a été inventée pour faire la fortune de laboratoires:rose::mouais:, Combien de vie ont été sauvée grace à la pénicilline? Je crois me souvenir que c'est grace à cette invention qu'on a pu guérir les scepticémies. Non?


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Quant à dire que la pénicilline a été inventée pour faire la fortune de laboratoires:rose::mouais:, Combien de vie ont été sauvée grace à la pénicilline? Je crois me souvenir que c'est grace à cette invention qu'on a pu guérir les scepticémies. Non?


Tu m'as mal lu .. c'est exactement ce que je disais  :love: 
Quand au reste de tes propos j'y adhère à 10000000000000000%


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2006)

odré : quelle naïveté...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'ont pas,eux,inventé la pénicilline qui sauvent des vies mais juste une énorme pompe à fric pour nous l'ôter!
> 
> .




Ouops, excuses moi Jo :rose::rose:


Sujet sensible Hein?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

Je plussoie* alèm  on ne gère pas la fumette à 13 ans si simplement que ça. Si je regarde ceux avec qui j'ai commencé à cet âge (bon 13 and et demi, c'est important un demi à 13 ans ) c'est pas brillant 

*faisait longtemps que moi aussi je voulais l'utiliser.

ps: odré chuis pas chimiste, béta-testeur plutôt


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

alors, le verdict? c'est de la bonne?


Donne moi ton adresse en MP:love::love::love::love:


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> alors, le verdict? c'est de la bonne?
> Donne moi ton adresse en MP:love::love::love::love:


Euhh ....  faut pas confondre la pénicilline avec de la vaseline ..


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Euhh ....  faut pas confondre la pénicilline avec de la vaseline ..



je vois que tu reviens de ta balade en forêt tu les a préparé comment tes champignons?


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je plussoie* alèm



 (****** ce clavier suisse romand) 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *fesait longtemps que moi aussi je voulais l'utiliser.



pas encore eu la chance, j attends tes posts !! 




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ps: odré chuis pas chimiste, bétatesteur plutôt



tres béta meme (re-****** de clavier suisse-romand) !!! 

SM : tu viens quand casser du caillou dans l ouest, je me ferais bien une sortie "petrographie" avec toi !! 

edith : grave comment le clavier suisse-romand n améliore pas ma gueule de bois !!


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je vois que tu reviens de ta balade en forêt tu les a préparé comment tes champignons?


Sautés ....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Sautés ....



c'est de la bombe comme ça. Ferme la fenêtre, tu vas avoir envie de t'envoler


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tres béta meme (re-****** de clavier suisse-romand) !!!
> 
> SM : tu viens quand casser du caillou dans l ouest, je me ferais bien une sortie "petrographie" avec toi !!
> 
> edith : grave comment le clavier suisse-romand n améliore pas ma gueule de bois !!


Pas les sous-sous là  teo a un clavier suisse-romand, la honte


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas les sous-sous là  teo a un clavier suisse-romand, la honte



et il planque du chocolat super-bon dans des boites planquées dans un placard !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> c'est de la bombe comme ça. Ferme la fenêtre, tu vas avoir envie de t'envoler


Risque pas  .. les seules ailes que j'ai sont celles-ci


----------



## teo (30 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ça me fait penser que dans ce monde bien sympathique il y a aussi le cas où on te drogue à l'insu de ton plein gré et tu te retrouves le lendemain matin avec la pastille plus large que le jour d'avant ...
> Ça a été _in extremis_ pour un de mes neveux (jeune et bel adolescent) : il n'a eu droit qu'à la première partie du programme fort heureusement. Je ne connaissais pas ce genre de traquenard ; du moins je ne pensais pas que cela fût fréquent.



Après un traquenard au GHB ou autres crystal methamphetamine, dans ce genre de cas, y'a en plus vite intérêt à filer à l'hosto faire un traitement post-exposition pour parer à toute éventualité  Et pareil si on est consentant si je peux me permettre... la moitié des gays new-yorkais* et certains parisiens sont en train de s'en rendre compte.
Plombé à 15 ans ça fait sûrement pas plaisir pour commencer une vie. Les tri-thérapies, c'est pas forcément fun tout les jours.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas les sous-sous là  teo a un clavier suisse-romand, la honte



Toi t'es en clavier US là ?  

Là je suis en français, le CHro c'est le Ti qui sert aux invité-es   Je les laisse se débrouiller avec les touches et j'aime les entendre s'énerver


----------



## mado (30 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis en français, le CHro c'est le Ti qui sert aux invité-es   Je les laisse se débrouiller avec les touches et j'aime les entendre s'énerver




Ouais 
Heureusement y'a la drogue pour oublier.


----------



## Max London (30 Avril 2006)

Bon, faut relativiser quand même...c'est pas un petit petard de temps à autre qui va vous détruire comme cela  
Le speed, c'est quand même autre chose.
Tout est une question d'abus ou pas, on peut devenir un sale junkie en consommant 10g de canna par jour comme on peux rester un homme saint en ayant pris quelque fois du lsd.


----------



## mikoo (30 Avril 2006)

*I do*herty cocaïne kate.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

Tout ce que je sais c'est qu'y en a qui adhère quelques temps et d'autres toute la vie
Après je ne crois pas avoir de solution pour ceux qui y resteront toute leur vie
Y'a des gens pour ça qui sont même payés pour ça qui le font plus ou moins bien
Et même ceux qui le font bien depuis des années n'en tire qu'un pourcentage très faible 

Malheureusement un bout de nos congénères et même nous avons besoin d'un addiction
quelle qu'elle soit, que ce soit une passion, (collectionner) le sport, la musique (pour les très positifs), une habitudes (se ronger les ongles) un toc... La télé.
Tout ça pour s'oublier, exprimer un surplus de stress.....

Et puis y'a la drogue, et là je ne crois pas que ces sois disant pub puisse faire grand chose pour les plus démunis d'entre nous, ceux qui n'ont plus rien à perdre. Pour ces derniers la pub si elle n'est pas expliquée, si y'a pas un infirmier, un parent derrière bref une aide, ce sera une épée dans l'eau. C'est une question d'éducation, de communication en vis à vis, d'explication. 

Enfin, y'a les médicaments. J'insiste. Y'a un tel manque de personnels médicales que la solution pour gérer ces tonnes de malheureux restent la pilule rose. Les psychologues et psychotérapeutes, qui soigne par la parole, y'en a beaucoup mais c'est cher et par rembourser. Y'a autant de psychiatres mais ils ont le droit de prescrire et c'est gratuit. Y'a des cas où c'est nécéssaire, y'en a d'autres où ça ne l'ai pas. Et pour bien 50 % des cas c'est gens qui n'ont personne à qui parler, qui n'ont pas d'argent, c'est soit la drogue illégale, soit les médocs. Laquelle est la mieux ? Je ne sais pas. Les psys ont la main lourde. Tous le monde a soit même dans son entourage des personnes qui prennent somnifères et dopants de toute sorte et combinent même les deux. Et leur tête ressemblent fort aux identités de gauche de la pub et aussi aux identités de droite de cette même pub (les traces de sang en moins). Mais ça y'a personne pour s'en inquiéter. Pourtant le lobbying pharmaceutique est l'un des plus puissants au monde, au même titre que le pétrole. La commercialisation des médicaments et la pub qu'elle engendre font monter les prix des médicaments et donc le trou de la sécu. 

Des parents donnent volontiers de lexomil à leurs ados mais saute en l'air quand il fume un joint. Parce que c'est le médecin qui l'a donné, donc c'est bien. Alors que c'est souvent un problème de communication. Des épreuves de la vie dont on ne pas parler à ceux qui nous sont chers. 

Alors devant tout ça on peut se demander à qui profites la pub. Qui l'a subventionné ? L'Etat ? A-t'il mis en place  en parallèle de nouveaux postes d'infirmiers et les a t'il formés, ou même les augmenter pour les encourager ? A t'il rendu gratuit les séances de psychanalyse pour les pauvres ? A t'il ouvert d'autres hôpitaux spécialisés ? 

Qu'est ce qu'à fait le commissariat qui a pris ces photos entre les deux prises de vue ? Et ben il les a laissés seuls sur le carreau. Et ils les ont repêchés quelques mois après. Et y'a quelqu'un qui c'est dit que ce serait une idée d'en faire une pub. Mais que sont ils devenus ces gens ? Au mieux et par miracle ils s'en sortent, pour la plupart, ils sont accros aux médicaments légaux, sinon ils meurent accrochés à leur dope. 

Après ces photos servent pour les enfants qui ont de la chance d'avoir des parents qui sauront expliquer ces photos et ces enfants comprendront. Malheureusement y'en a tellement d'autres sur le carreau. Ceux que l'ont mets dans cette pub. 

Alors appelez ça de la naïveté ou de la niaiserie.
Je pousse juste un coup de gueule contre l'hypocrisie.


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Comme on peux rester un homme saint en ayant pris quelque fois du lsd.



Ca j'en doute fort cher ami


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2006)

La drogue réinvente la séléction naturelle...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La vie est une drogue



*
VIVRE
TUE*


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

La mauvaise drogue, c'est pas bon 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La drogue réinvente la séléction naturelle...


Y a pas mieux dans mon caddie  quoique je t'en aurais montré last week


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

On va rebaptiser le thread en "dicton sur la drogue" ou comment faire une bonne campagne de pub


----------



## macarel (30 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *
> VIVRE
> TUE*


   
Tout est dit


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

Macgé est une drogue, en abuser nuit sur l'effet des spermatozoïde et rend votre partenaire stérile. Il faut savoir dire non à la drogue (et oui au partenaire ). 

bip...bip...bip...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

sur qu'avec la bouche acide


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La mauvaise drogue, c'est pas bon
> 
> 
> Y a pas mieux dans mon caddie  quoique je t'en aurais montré last week




Sorry... J'ai juste fait un saut rapide à Eclepens


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

La ville du ciment, comme ça m'étonne pas


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *
> VIVRE
> TUE*


*Mal vivre encore plus*


----------



## mikoo (30 Avril 2006)

:sleep: ...



snifffffffffffffffff! 






pfou.
:rateau:​


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

file moi c'te coke au lieu de déconner


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> file moi c'te coke au lieu de déconner


voilà Monsieur est servi   
http://www.mycoke.com/index.html?tunnel=cokemusic


----------



## mikoo (30 Avril 2006)

trop tard,
ya plus.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2006)

Fück !


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fück !



Joli bureau


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Joli bureau


tout un symbole ... une ligne blanche ... puis l'avenir noir et désespérément vide .....  triste vérité


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> tout un symbole ... une ligne blanche ... puis l'avenir noir et désespérément vide .....  triste vérité



Au moins, quand il est devant son écran, il voit la vérité en face


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fück !



L'écran ne se met jamais en veille ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

Faites tourner M***E!


Sérieusement.

Il y a quelques années, j'ai aidé une copine à décrocher de l'héro. 15 jours... 15 jours en enfer. On l'avait enfermé chez nous (j'avais pas encore mon fils). Elle était comme possédée, au début, une vraie harpie, toutes griffes dehors. On se relayait pour pas craquer et la foutre dehors:rose: On lui autorisait un pet de temps en temps (on en profitait aussi)... Ca nous rendait malade mais on voyait pas d'autres solutions, c'était ça ou elle partait direct en taule (he oui, en 82 c'était encore comme ça). On a tenu, au bout de 10 jours, on l'a sortie, restau, balade et tout... Elle renaissait, elle reprenait des formes (heu, mignone en plus). Elle a retrouvé un boulot, un copain sobre sur tout (pas d'alcool, cigarettes, dope).:love::love:. A tel point qu'on l'a perdu de vue... (faut dire qu'on était pas très sobre nous :mouais::love

Bref, rien que ce souvenir m'écarte de ces saloperies de drogues dures.


NB: Authentique.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'écran ne se met jamais en veille ?


Nan .... kernal panic à tous les coups ... tout un symbole je vous l'avais dit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Faites tourner M***E!
> 
> 
> Sérieusement.
> ...



Si elle s'en est sorti c'est surtout grâce à elle et un peu grâce à vous ...
C'est un peu comme une grosse loterie


----------



## joubichou (1 Mai 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Faites tourner M***E!
> 
> 
> Sérieusement.
> ...


tout pareil ,sauf que moi c'était ma petite amie,on est partis au ski une semaine en la laissant comme elle avait décroché depuis 3 mois,son dealer en a profité pour la raccrocher,elle est décédée d'une overdose un mois après.Le salopard en a pris pour 15 ans,c'était en 1983,elle avait 22 ans


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

Ca fait froid dans le dos tout ça...


----------



## Max London (1 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Ca j'en doute fort cher ami



Je prend exemple sur quelques personnes de mon entourage, qui ont eu aussi leur période verte, et qui n'ont actuellement aucun problème de santé.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Je prend exemple sur quelques personnes de mon entourage, qui ont eu aussi leur période verte, et qui n'ont actuellement aucun problème de santé.


Ca ne reste pas un exemple à suivre de toute façon ... ceux qui succombent sont des pauvres gens pas très mûrs d'esprit ... c'est tout ce qu'il faut en retenir


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait froid dans le dos tout ça...


Et dire qu'il y a encore des gens pour en rire et qui continue à claironner "ce n'est pas bien méchant ... il suffira de s'arrêter"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne reste pas un exemple à suivre de toute façon ... ceux qui succombent sont des pauvres gens pas très mûrs d'esprit ... c'est tout ce qu'il faut en retenir



Je dirais plutôt que ce sont des gens qui ont des problèmes en tout genre difficiles à résoudre et que cette société n'est pas faîte pour ces gens là. 

Au contraire, ils sont peut être trop lucide quelque part ...


----------



## Max London (1 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne reste pas un exemple à suivre de toute façon ... ceux qui succombent sont des pauvres gens pas très mûrs d'esprit ... c'est tout ce qu'il faut en retenir



Ah non ce n'est évidemment pas l'exemple à suivre, mais il ne faut pas dramatiser.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt que ce sont des gens qui ont des problèmes en tout genre difficiles à résoudre et que cette société n'est pas faîte pour ces gens là.
> Au contraire, ils sont peut être trop lucide quelque part ...



Cette "société-là" n'a peut-être pas la solution à tous les problèmes de chacun mais a au moins le mérite de se pencher sur ce problème-là et de tenter,par l'information et la pénalisation, de les empêcher d'y succomber.
Et cette "société-là" a aussi le mérite d'avoir encore la volonté et les moyens de soigner tous ceux qui veulent bien être soignés
Pour ceux qui rejettent cette société et qui ne veulent pas de son soutien, on ne peut pas faire grand chose malheureusement

Souvent je me pose la question: 
Mais ça ressemble à quoi ou est-ce simplement imaginable une société dans laquelle plus personne n'aurait des problèmes???
Comment comprendre que des personnes au 20eme siècle puissent penser que la drogue peut les aider alors qu'elle leur ajoute le plus grand des problèmes qui puissent exister à notre époque : l'argent!!


.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

On parlait donc de ces même gens


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Souvent je me pose la question:
> Mais ça ressemble à quoi ou est-ce simplement imaginable une société dans laquelle plus personne n'aurait des problèmes???



Une utopie:rateau: :hein: a moins que les religieux ne nous parlent du paradis 
Mais une vie sans probleme; on s'emmerderait a mort:rateau: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne reste pas un exemple à suivre de toute façon ... ceux qui succombent sont des pauvres gens pas très mûrs d'esprit ... c'est tout ce qu'il faut en retenir



Merci pour ta condescendance


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Souvent je me pose la question:
> Mais ça ressemble à quoi ou est-ce simplement imaginable une société dans laquelle plus personne n'aurait des problèmes???
> Comment comprendre que des personnes au 20eme siècle puissent penser que la drogue peut les aider alors qu'elle leur ajoute le plus grand des problèmes qui puissent exister à notre époque : l'argent!!



La question se pose pour des adultes, mais les enfants qui n'ont même pas choisis de sniffer de la colle .... Ils "rejètent" cette société parce que cette dernière n'a pas voulue d'eux. 
Je reste persuadé que certaines situations restent telles quelles parce que des politiques la souhaites ainsi. La fameuse "régulation" des populations. 
Faut faire gaffe aussi aux "pub" instrumentalisés qui font croire que l'on fait quelque chose, mais si y'a rien derrière, c'est sordide. 

Mais certes en parler c'est déjà ça.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne reste pas un exemple à suivre de toute façon ... ceux qui succombent sont des pauvres gens pas très mûrs d'esprit ... c'est tout ce qu'il faut en retenir


Je recommencerais rien que pour un post pareil


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt que ce sont des gens qui ont des problèmes en tout genre difficiles à résoudre et que cette société n'est pas faîte pour ces gens là.
> 
> Au contraire, ils sont peut être trop lucide quelque part ...



A contrario, je n'aime pas non plus ce genre d'analyse angélique. Je pratique la fumette, j'ai pas pour autant l'impression que cette société n'est pas faite pour moi. En tout cas, plus maintenant. J'ai beau être favorable à la dépénalisation du cannabis, les discours démagos, genre "Cannabis moins dangereux que l'alcool", me hérissent. Je connais les risques sanitaires et légaux que j'encours avec, et je les assumes. J'aimerais juste qu'on me laisse les assumer en paix.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta condescendance


A me relire c'est vrai que cela aurait pû être interprété pour de la condescendance mais ce n'était évidement pas le fond de ma pensée
Je voulais simplement dire que je ne comprends pas  que des jeunes qui ont accès à plus d'informations que jamais aucune civilisation passée n'a pû avoir .... qui ont la chance d'avoir des parents nettement plus cools que nos ancêtres ... qui ont la chance d'avoir tout le soutien possible des organisations, des associations, des écoles .... etc ... se réfugient par jeux ou par lassitude dans cet enfer qu'est la drogue!

Vraiment je ne comprend pas à moins que nous ne les prenions plus adultes, plus mûrs qu'ils ne le sont
Pour moi cela reste des enfants qui ont besoin qu'on les guide et les remette dans le droit chemin 


.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2006)

100% d'acccord avec vésuvio.



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> A me relire c'est vrai que cela aurait pû être interprété pour de la condescendance mais ce n'était évidement pas le fond de ma pensée
> Je voulais simplement dire que je ne comprends pas  que des jeunes qui ont accès à toutes les informations possibles que jamais aucune civilisation passée n'a pû avoir .... qui ont la chance d'avoir des parents nettement plus cools que nos ancêtres ... qui ont la chance d'avoir tout le soutien possible des arganisations, des associations, des écoles .... etc ... se réfugient par jeux ou par lassitude dans cet enfer qu'est la drogue!
> 
> Vraiment je ne comprend pas à moins que nous ne les prenions plus adultes, plus mûrs qu'ils ne le sont
> ...


Ouais tu comprends pas, ça, c'est sûr.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> A me relire c'est vrai que cela aurait pû être interprété pour de la condescendance mais ce n'était évidement pas le fond de ma pensée
> Je voulais simplement dire que je ne comprends pas  que des jeunes qui ont accès à toutes les informations possibles que jamais aucune civilisation passée n'a pû avoir .... qui ont la chance d'avoir des parents nettement plus cools que nos ancêtres ... qui ont la chance d'avoir tout le soutien possible des arganisations, des associations, des écoles .... etc ... se réfugient par jeux ou par lassitude dans cet enfer qu'est la drogue!



Arrête de chercher à comprendre, je crois que c'est peine perdue...


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je recommencerais rien que pour un post pareil



Je suis d'accord, il n'y'a pas que les "pauvres gens" qui se droguent , mais il y'a aussi les fils et filles de mileux favorisés qui eux ne sont pas a plaindre


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 100% d'acccord avec vésuvio.
> 
> 
> Ouais tu comprends pas, ça, c'est sûr.


Sûr ... vu que tu es particulièrment et notoirement incompréhensible  :love:


----------



## valoriel (1 Mai 2006)

Tuez les tous...


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2006)

Heu si je puis me permettre, affirmer que les gens qui consomment de la drogue ne sont que des gens à problèmes, c'est aussi con que de dire que quelqu'un qui boit un verre de vin à table est alccolique !!!

Sur ce je vous laisse débiter vos conneries, m'en vais rouler un spliff, afin de quitter un instant ce monde ignoble dans lequel je ne puis continuer de vivre "sainement"


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> A me relire c'est vrai que cela aurait pû être interprété pour de la condescendance mais ce n'était évidement pas le fond de ma pensée
> Je voulais simplement dire que je ne comprends pas  que des jeunes qui ont accès à plus d'informations que jamais aucune civilisation passée n'a pû avoir .... qui ont la chance d'avoir des parents nettement plus cools que nos ancêtres ... qui ont la chance d'avoir tout le soutien possible des organisations, des associations, des écoles .... etc ... se réfugient par jeux ou par lassitude dans cet enfer qu'est la drogue!
> 
> Vraiment je ne comprend pas à moins que nous ne les prenions plus adultes, plus mûrs qu'ils ne le sont
> ...



Déjà, il faudrait arrêter de considérer la drogue comme un problème de la jeunesse. Même si cette période de la vie est celle des expérimentations, le cas de l'alcool prouve que ça ne concerne pas qu'une classe d'âge.

Ensuite, tu peux faire toute la prévention et toute la répression que tu veux, tu n'annuleras jamais le problème. Tout simplement parce que la drogue existe et que l'excès et la prise de risque sont dans la nature humaine. Ce qui ne veut évidemment pas dire qu'il faut tout dépénaliser et fermer les yeux sur ce qu'il adviendra ensuite, hein


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tuez les tous...


Quand on a eu la "(mal)chance" de voir des gens proches de vous descendre TRES PROGRESSIVEMENT l'escalier de l'enfer de la drogue pour y mourir on crâne moins c'est moi qui vous le dit 
Maintenant que vous pensiez personnellement ce que vous voulez de cette merde je n'en ai rien à cirer mais que vous en fassiez la publicité autour de vous au nom de votre inconscience alors je dis stop les gars!


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2006)

Heureusement que l'état est là pour nous informer...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que l'état est là pour nous informer...



Notre jeunesse est perdue. Elle ne sait pas choisir...  Aidons-là: bière ou vinasse?  

«Mettez-moi un peu de tout... »


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que l'état est là pour nous informer...


Justement pourquoi penser que ce soit le(s) gouvernement(s) à devoir trouver la solution à ce problème ... c'est trop facile ... c'est le bouche à oreille entre personnes qui marche le mieux ... crachons sur cette merde qui tue et faisons-le savoir!!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Mai 2006)

La seul "drogue" que je recommande c'est l'Amour ( le sentiment pas le sex :rateau


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mai 2006)

...Mais, mais, 


J'ai plus de feuilles et on est le 1er mai. J'suis mal.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> La seul "drogue" que je recommande c'est l'Amour ( le sentiment pas le sex :rateau


Si, si, le sexe.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> La seul "drogue" que je recommande c'est l'Amour ( le sentiment pas le sex :rateau


Ah enfin une idée positive et je dirai même plus le bon slogan! ... faites l'amour pas les cons .. quoique parfois ...  

:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah enfin une idée positive et je dirai même plus le bon slogan! ... faites l'amour pas les cons
> 
> :love:


Bonne idée! Fumer après l'amour, c'est tellement agréable.


----------



## valoriel (1 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée! Fumer après l'amour, c'est tellement agréable.


un rail avant, c'est sympa aussi :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> un rail avant, c'est sympa aussi :love:


D'autant que je n'ai plus de feuilles.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée! Fumer après l'amour, c'est tellement agréable.


Moi ce serait plutôt "l'autre" clope qui fume après l'amour ... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> un rail avant, c'est sympa aussi :love:


Même pendant je t'assure que ça le fait


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce serait plutôt "l'autre" clope qui fume après l'amour ... :love:


Je sais pas, j'ai jamais regardé.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, j'ai jamais regardé.


T'as le nez bouché ou quoi?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> T'as le nez bouché ou quoi?


Non, ailleurs.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non, ailleurs.


La drogue ça fait débander!!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2006)

Pas toutes


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> La drogue ça fait débander!!


Petit joueur.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Petit joueur.


Là je crois que j'ai touché un organe sensible ... enfin ce qu'il en reste si je puis dire  :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée! Fumer après l'amour, c'est tellement agréable.




Si une femme fume apres l'amour, ça veut dire que c'etait nul:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

heu, ...

Je crois qu'on s'égare... C'est typiquement le genre de discussion stérile où chacun veut avoir le dernier mot. Celui-ci est d'autant plus difficile à porter qu'il y a de situations et d'individualités différentes.

Joubichou, je te comprends parfaitement.:rose:

Que je fume un pet ou pas, tout le monde s'en fout? Nan? Ben pareil. A une différence près; Si je vois un proche s'enfoncer, je sais juste que je serai là à attendre le moment propice. C'est tout pour moi.

Odré, il n'y a pas d'excuses à la veulerie des dealers de dopes dures. Ils ne font que fabriquer des victimes et n'assurent pas le service après vente. Bref ce sont des S*****DS .
 Quant au reste, le reste.... :mouais: 


Intéressant ce fil, la sensibilité des uns et des autres ressort


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Si une femme fume apres l'amour, ça veut dire que c'etait nul:rateau:


Ah voilà pourquoi ma belle ne fume jamais au lit  ...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2006)

des sodoku ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Si une femme fume apres l'amour, ça veut dire que c'etait nul:rateau:



Jojo, ce n'est pas sale.


----------



## jahrom (1 Mai 2006)

ça me fait penser, le prochain macdo, je prend plus de pailles...


----------



## Giam_ (1 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des sodoku ?




      



immanence ou transcendance ...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait penser, le prochain macdo, je prend plus de pailles...


Celles du macdo font mal au pif


----------



## joubichou (1 Mai 2006)

Dans la série ces nouvelles drogues qui commencent à débouler en Europe, la petite nouvelle a un palmarès à côté duquel le crack pourrait passer pour du sirop pour bébés. D&#8217;ailleurs ce sont les nazis qui l&#8217;ont synthétisée, hitler en prenait.

		Nommée yaba, en Thaïlande, Crystal, Tina, Chrissy, speed ou ice aux Etats-Unis, plus puissante que l&#8217;ecstasy, plus forte que les amphétamines, plus facile et moins chère à produire, elle a, semble-t-il, commencé à s&#8217;incruster chez les clubbers londoniens. Des saisies ont été faites en Suisse. En France, on commence à la voir circuler dans les boîtes Gay. 

Pas vraiment nouvelle, cette molécule appartient à une famille surpuissante de stimulants : les métamphétamines. Découvertes au début du siècle, elles ont ensuite été utilisées en traitement ponctuel de l&#8217;obésité ou des troubles du sommeil.
Le yaba peut se présenter en cachets, mais attention à ne pas confondre avec l&#8217;ecsta ou ne pas s&#8217;en faire refiler comme de l&#8217;ecsta, parce que les effets sont beaucoup plus forts, et, prévient le réseau Trend, chargé d&#8217;observer les nouvelles drogues, ont de quoi scotcher même une personne ayant l&#8217;habitude de prendre du speed classique.

Encore plus dangereux, cette molécule peut aussi se présenter sous la forme de cristaux ou de gel à fumer, ou de poudre à injecter ou sniffer, c&#8217;est de cette manière qu&#8217;elle s&#8217;est répandue aux Etats-Unis. Elle y a quand même fait 500 morts en 1997. A Bangkok, où le Yaba est aussi banal que le cannabis dans d&#8217;autres régions, on estime que les 2/3 des crimes seraient en rapport avec sa consommation 
Elle se distingue aussi des autres produits vendus sous les noms d&#8217;ecsta ou de speed, par une montée et une descente beaucoup plus fortes. La redescente, quant à elle, peut durer plusieurs jours.

Les dérapages sont fréquents, il s&#8217;agit vraiment d&#8217;un truc très fort, avec des accès de violence, d&#8217;agressivité et de parano. Les hallucinations sont fréquentes, et l&#8217;une d&#8217;elle appelée « speed bug » « les insectes du speed » a été souvent décrite comme l&#8217;impression d&#8217;avoir des milliers d&#8217;insectes qui gigotent sous la peau.


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série ces nouvelles drogues qui commencent à débouler en Europe
> Les dérapages sont fréquents, il s&#8217;agit vraiment d&#8217;un truc très fort, avec des accès de violence, d&#8217;agressivité et de parano. Les hallucinations sont fréquentes, et l&#8217;une d&#8217;elle appelée « speed bug » « les insectes du speed » a été souvent décrite comme l&#8217;impression d&#8217;avoir des milliers d&#8217;insectes qui gigotent sous la peau.


Bon on va laisser tester tout ça par notre béta-testeur de service Supermoquette qui viendra nous raconter ces démèlés avec ces bestioles virtuelles qui parait-il font disparaitre ses problèmes et lui procurent beaucoup de plaisir  
... surtout quand elles le grattent là


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ... décrite comme limpression davoir des milliers dinsectes qui gigotent sous la peau.


Là, tu m'as convaincu. Les seuls insectes qui ne m'angoissent pas sont les _bugs_ ...
De toutes façons, cela fait quinze ans que j'ai donné le reste de shit que je ne pensais pas à consommer à un ami nettement plus attentif à la date de péremption de ses achats


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Les hallucinations sont fréquentes, et lune delle appelée « speed bug » « les insectes du speed » a été souvent décrite comme limpression davoir des milliers dinsectes qui gigotent sous la peau.



Il paraît que ça donne aussi des acouphènes :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Odré, il n'y a pas d'excuses à la veulerie des dealers de dopes dures. Ils ne font que fabriquer des victimes et n'assurent pas le service après vente. Bref ce sont des S*****DS .
> Quant au reste, le reste.... :mouais:



Rien ne vaut quand même un bon vieux débat en vis à vis.
J'comprends plus rien... J'essayais de me mettre à la place des drogués quand aux dealers, j'irais pas m'y frotter .... quand à les excuser .... pioufff la question ne m'a pas effleurer  après c'est plutôt le travail de la police et des tribunaux. J'y peux pas grand chose. 

Le reste : ben y'a du travail. Y'a quand même un gros manque de moyen pour les services qui aident ceux qui en veulent s'en sortir. Ils ont pas 1% du budget de la com d'une mairie. Et ça c'est aussi le boulot des politiques, suivant leurs priorités...

Et ceux qui y travaillent ...  je connais quelqu'un qui s'y donne corps et âme et qui en parle volontiers en dehors des heures de bureau ben c'est pas une vie  
Et aux dires de cette personne, pfiou les drogués ont quand même des montagnes de problèmes soit matériels soit psychologiques soit les deux. Et ces problèmes rendent leurs tâches très difficile car ils sont autant de facteurs qui les font replonger. Et je dis pas que les problèmes sont réservés aux pauvres ...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> *Nommée yaba, en Thaïlande*, Crystal, Tina, Chrissy, speed ou ice aux Etats-Unis, plus puissante que l&#8217;ecstasy, plus forte que les amphétamines, plus facile et moins chère à produire, elle a, semble-t-il, commencé à s&#8217;incruster chez les clubbers londoniens. Des saisies ont été faites en Suisse. En France, on commence à la voir circuler dans les boîtes Gay.


C'est bien ce que je disais c'est les pillules thaïs, pas le speed comme on le connait chez nous. C'est ça qui bouffe les veines. C'est très difféàrent (métamphétamine si je ne m'abuse est une famille de molécule, d'ou la confusion).
Elles sont vendu en suisse sous forme de pillules, parfois roses  et on les fume sur de l'alu, avec une odeur marqué de vanille.
Ça rend accro, ma cousine peut en témoigner, très populaire à Bienne. 

Mais rien à voir avec le speed en poudre de mon expérience.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je disais c'est les pillules thaïs, pas le speed comme on le connait chez nous. C'est ça qui bouffe les veines. C'est très difféàrent (métamphétamine si je ne m'abuse est une famille de molécule, d'ou la confusion).
> Elles sont vendu en suisse sous forme de pillules, parfois roses  et on les fume sur de l'alu, avec une odeur marqué de vanille.
> Ça rend accro, ma cousine peut en témoigner
> 
> Mais rien à voir avec le speed en poudre de mon expérience.



[mode : naïve on] c'est donc ça le travail d'un bêta-testeur ... [mode : naïve off]


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2006)

Ben quand t'écume les club improbables avec une joyeuse équipe t'es vite au courant 

"Heureusement" je me suis calmé


----------



## Giam_ (1 Mai 2006)

Ça me rassure tout ça - j'avais fini par me faire une raison quant à l'ennui chronique que j'éprouve dans ces soirées - la preuve en est : drogue ou prostituées sont alors nécessaires à notre (homme moyen) survie psychique


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2006)

Oh moi c'est juste parce que je récupère moins vite


----------



## Giam_ (1 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh moi c'est juste parce que je récupère moins vite




C'est l'écume d'avant soirée qui te cause ces problèmes de digestion


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

En fait j'ai eut de la chance je crois, la seule fois où j'ai essayé une drogue un peu plus dure que la fumette (des champis pour tout dire avec beaucoup d'alcool et de fumette, je suis une petite joueuse), je me suis retrouvé dans une situation inextricable, bourrée de quiproquos dont j'ai mis du temps à me débarrasser ... quelques mois ...

J'ai vomit me suis retrouvé avec un mec sur les bras (je sais pas comment il a put me trouver séduisante, j'en avais de partout) le lendemain il m'annonce que sa copine arrivait le jour même qu'elle était au courant mais qui me priait de pas le prendre pour un salaud. Je me retrouve en face de la copine qui me fait son plus beau sourire acidifiés mais qui ne me crêpe pas le chignon .... Elle retourne chez sa mère et je squatte son appart à elle avec son copain mais ça je l'ai sut bien plus tard sinon ...
La situation s'éternise à peine deux mois. Et puis je retourne chez ma mère. Apparemment pas de nouvelles. Mais en fait si ! Il a laissé un message sur le répondeur sans dire qui c'était. Ma mère le prend pour elle, elle avait un copain à ce moment là et s'est mis à flipper pour elle donc elle a rien dit ...

Les choses se sont finis comme elles ont commencées. 

Tout ça pour dire qu'effectivement c'est pas beau la drogue.

Le mec et la fille sont toujours ensemble et sont parents depuis peu.

edit : "on s'en tape" oui on s'en tape effectivement


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Les hallucinations sont fréquentes, et lune delle appelée « speed bug » « les insectes du speed » a été souvent décrite comme limpression davoir des milliers dinsectes qui gigotent sous la peau.




Brrrr :sick: Ça fait penser au début de Substance Mort, de Philip K. Dick, un grand bouquin sur la situation de junkie.


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

Je sais pas si vous avez déjà vu le film (culte !) Requiem for a dream mais franchement ça coupe l'envie d'essayer la drogue


----------



## Max London (1 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si vous avez déjà vu le film (culte !) Requiem for a dream mais franchement ça coupe l'envie d'essayer la drogue



Hmm Requiem...quand ils s'enfoncent leur pieud au creux de leur bras.
C'est un film culte, effectivement, mais tellement malsain.  Quand on voit la vielle sous amphet' en train de délirer avec sa nourriture...

Sinon ya Trainspotting, très bon dans le genre.


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Hmm Requiem...quand ils s'enfoncent leur pieud au creux de leur bras.
> C'est un film culte, effectivement, mais tellement malsain.  Quand on voit la vielle sous amphet' en train de délirer avec sa nourriture...



Il est choquant comme film oué... 

Je connaît Trainspotting de nom et de réputation mais je ne l'ai pas encore vu ^^


----------



## Giam_ (1 Mai 2006)

Ce qui ma marqué dans ce film c'est le gamin...  ça soigne.


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui ma marqué dans ce film c'est le gamin...  ça soigne (trainspotting).



Y'a pas une histoire de bébé laissé a l'abandon qui meurt dans des poubelles ? c'est de ça que tu parle ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mai 2006)

ce qui est dingue quand je lis ce thread , c'est de voir qu'il ya toujours une nouvelle drogue pire que la pire d'avant


----------



## Giam_ (1 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas une histoire de bébé laissé a l'abandon qui meurt dans des poubelles ? c'est de ça que tu parle ?




Il ne meurt pas dans les poubelles mais dans son lit où il pleure pendant que tout ce petit monde agonise... le réveil est difficile, et le temps à dû être long 

cette séquence est très bien faites, inspirée...


----------



## Giam_ (1 Mai 2006)

zut...un bug


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Il ne meurt pas dans les poubelles mais dans son lit où il pleure pendant que tout ce petit monde agonise... le réveil est difficile, et le temps à dû être long
> 
> cette séquence est très bien faites, inspirée...



Ben j'espère qu'il n'arrivera pas la même chose au bébé des deux autres dont je parlais mais ça à l'air mal barré


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui ma marqué dans ce film c'est le gamin...  ça soigne.



me rappelle avoir vu ce film et j'avoue que pas mal de scènes sont terribles et poignantes âmes sensibles s'abstenir:hein: 

ce thread me rappelle de mauvais souvenirs mais c'est bien d'en parler en tous cas si çà peut en aider certains


----------



## Max London (1 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'espère qu'il n'arrivera pas la même chose au bébé des deux autres dont je parlais mais ça à l'air mal barré



C'est LA scène qui m'a traumathisé...le bébé abandonné dans cet appart' completement délaisé, qui meurt de faim probablement.
Puis ce junkie, affalé sur son lit qui voit le bébé marcher au plafond:afraid: 

Sinon la bande-son est formidable: Iggy Pop, Underworld...


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2006)

Finalement, ce fil pourrait résumer assez bien la difficulté du sujet.
Comment aborder le problème sans une posture morale ni une posture de rebelle. Sans posture mais sincèrement (sans rodomontade de pilier de bar, genre).
Pour grossir le trait, on se retrouve pris en sandwich entre l'attitude au menton martial, droit dans ses bottes du VIP de Kärscher et le mythe à la con du poète qui a vécu dans les brumes des alcools et des drogues. L'État est un brin schizophrène sur le coup.
Il y a toute une imagerie autour des drogues, d'un côté comme de l'autre, assez gerbante au bout du compte.


----------



## twk (1 Mai 2006)

C'est fou tout les témoignages qu'on a dans ce sujet... finalement c'est pas si marginal que ça


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2006)

et encore tu compte pas tout ceux qui on peur de le dire !



mais la drogue sa tue !


----------



## joubichou (2 Mai 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et encore tu compte pas tout ceux qui on peur de le dire !
> 
> 
> 
> mais la drogue sa tue !


Le problème c'est que ça reste encore très tabou,j'ai appris récemment qu'un pote mort en 1999 n'était pas mort d'un cancer mais du sida :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que ça reste encore très tabou,j'ai appris récemment qu'un pote mort en 1999 n'était pas mort d'un cancer mais du sida :mouais: :mouais:



C'est de la saloprie dans les deux cas...


----------



## Giam_ (2 Mai 2006)

Certes, mais les causes importent.


----------



## Hippocampe (2 Mai 2006)

je ne suis pas du genre à juger, et j'estime que les gens peuvent consommer ce que bon leur semblent (en espérant bien entendu qu'ils ne se foutent pas trop la santé en l'air cela dit).

perso, je suis une très petite joueuse. :rose:  J'ai testé la fumette sur le tard (vi je sais je suis pas non plus une mamie, c'est sûre  )... ce que je veux dire par "sur le tard" c'est qu'à l'âge où tous mes potes et potesses fumaient des herbes de provence à s'en casser la tête, je suis toujours restée sur le côté à les observer, parce que la manière dont ils consommaient me semblait ne pas me correspondre.
Il n'y a environ que deux ans que j'ai essayé et que je fume maintenant très occassionnellement. J'ai eu "envie" d'essayer parce que la personne qui m'a proposée m'a mise en confiance et vivait le trip non pas comme une défonce mais plus comme un moyen d'accéder à d'autres sensations. (c'est très cliché, mais c'est la réalité de ce que j'ai vécu et que je vis quand il m'arrive de consommer).

En revanche... j'ai eu dans mon entourage, et j'ai actuellement, des gens qui ont déclaré des bouffées délirantes suite à une consommation trop excessive.
Mon cousin est depuis plus de 2 semaines en HP, pour enrayer une bouffée délirante. Pas glop hein... 
garde à vue parce qu'il a tabassé un mec dans la rue qui allait bosser parce qu'il était persuadé qu'il cachait de la drogue dans ses semelles... au poste, il a mis son T-shirt dans les chiottes pleines de m*rde pour éviter qu'"ils" (ben oui les hallu...) ne remontent par le conduit... 9 infimiers pour le mettre en chambre d'isolement à l'hôpital... écrire SOS sur les murs de la chambre d'isolement avec ses propres excréments...

mon cousin n'est pas dingue... dépréssif peut-être, depuis plusieurs années, 10 mois de chomage dans les dents, et je passe tout ce qui doit le ronger depuis des années et des mois.
Voilà où il se retrouve, après s'être réfugié dans sa conso de cannabis et d'alcool pour oublier sans doute un peu sa souffrance.

Je ne juge personne, même pas lui, mais ça me fout les boules... j'ai peur pour lui.

Quelques soit les produits, une conso festive et modérée, voire pour les produits les plus hard, une conso exceptionnelle pour essayer, pour justement que ça reste un truc sympa et que ça ne devienne pas une galère.



edit: voilà aussi où on peut finir en refusant catégoriquement les drogues que sont les médicaments (réf aux antidépresseurs, anxio itou) et qui parfois peuvent aider à se sortir d'un très mauvais pas.


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Quelques soit les produits, une conso festive et modérée, voire pour les produits les plus hard, une conso exceptionnelle pour essayer, pour justement que ça reste un truc sympa et que ça ne devienne pas une galère.


Moué... pour ce qui est de l'hero et autre crack je ne pense pas justement que ça soit un truc "sympa", même juste une fois, et il ne me viendrai même pas a l'idée d'essayer pour tester, vu les ravages que ça peut faire...


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Moué... pour ce qui est de l'hero et autre crack je ne pense pas justement que ça soit un truc "sympa", même juste une fois, et il ne me viendrai même pas a l'idée d'essayer pour tester, vu les ravages que ça peut faire...



moi non plus...


----------



## Hippocampe (2 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Moué... pour ce qui est de l'hero et autre crack je ne pense pas justement que ça soit un truc "sympa", même juste une fois, et il ne me viendrai même pas a l'idée d'essayer pour tester, vu les ravages que ça peut faire...


vi enfin tu sais, étant d'un naturel assez peureux, il est clair que perso je ne m'aventurerai pas dans ce genre d'expérience (enfin a priori... j'ai banni le mot "JAMAIS" de mon vocabulaire, parce que dans la vie hein... on peut être sûr de rien)
... la phrase s'adressait plus aux aventuriers en quête de sensations... m'enfin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> J'ai connu un type qui avait essayé l'héro... il était très clair qu'il ne le faisait que pour essayer, il se connaissait sans doute suffisamment pour que ça reste au stade de l'expérimentation... après c'est sûr, c'est un cas isolé pas représentatif.



Tu sembles bien sûr de toi... Mais c'est le cas de bon nombre de posteurs dans ce thread... 
Tout cela n'est qu'une affaire PERSONNELLE dont on ne peut discuter par ouï-dire, "J'ai vu", "J'ai connu", "j'ai entendu"... On touche à de l'intime... Vous savez, cette part de nous même qui ne concerne que nous et ne s'applique pas forcément aux autres...


----------



## fpoil (2 Mai 2006)

la dope, la drogue... j'en ai pris comme pas mal de monde : coke, champi, canabis sous toutes ses formes, opium, amphétamines... tout cela pour dire qu 'il y a , à mon humble avis et d'après ma propre expérience, qu'une position à avoir: "elle" sera toujours plus forte que toi. Partant de ce postulat on fait attention à ce que l'on fait...

sinon je pense que j'aurais un discours d'interdit pour mes enfants quitte à ce qu'ils le transgressent...

sinon, habitant le charmant quartier de la "Goutte d'or", je peux confirmer que le crack, c'est une belle saloperie, vu le nombre d'épaves que je rencontre la nuit tombée dans mon quartier bien aimé


----------



## Hippocampe (2 Mai 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu sembles bien sûr de toi... Mais c'est le cas de bon nombre de posteurs dans ce thread...
> Tout cela n'est qu'une affaire PERSONNELLE dont on ne peut discuter par ouï-dire, "J'ai vu", "J'ai connu", "j'ai entendu"... On touche à de l'intime... Vous savez, cette part de nous même qui ne concerne que nous et ne s'applique pas forcément aux autres...


 je n'ai la prétention de rien  

regarde... j'édite même mon post


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai la prétention de rien
> 
> regarde... j'édite même mon post



Ce n'était juste qu'une remarque, sans animosité ni prétention...


----------



## Hippocampe (2 Mai 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était juste qu'une remarque, sans animosité ni prétention...


oui, je l'avais compris comme ça, mais je ne voudrais pas donner l'impression que je ramène trop ma fraise sur un sujet qui me dépasse compte tenu de mes expériences peu nombreuses en la matière.

Ma présence sur le fil était juste relative à un problème qui me préoccupe ses temps derniers : un proche et sa B.D liée à une conso trop excessive.
... un post non pas pour juger et dire gna gna gna c'est mal... juste une tranche de vie, certes pas la mienne, mais celle d'un être qui m'est cher.


----------



## Max London (2 Mai 2006)

Ben perso moi je pratique la fumette depuis deux ans...
Jme dis que tant que j'ai ni problèmes à l'école, ni problèmes avec la famille/les amis, ni problèmes de santé, ben je vois pas pourquoi arreter 
Je veux pas faire le provocateur, ni l'incitateur, mais bon, quand tu te fume ton ptit spliff peinard à une soirée, c'est le pied quand même 
Faut juste essayer de rester responsable, de ne pas inciter les plus jeunes, de ne pas foutre la merde, ni de conduire bourré...
Mais honnetement, qu'est-ce que la police pourrait nous repprocher? On fait rien de mal, on vis notre vie c'est tout!
Quand je vois le type du night shop pas très loin de chez moi vendre de la vodka à des gosses de 12 ans, la ça me fait mal


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Ben perso moi je pratique la fumette depuis deux ans...
> Jme dis que tant que j'ai ni problèmes à l'école, ni problèmes avec la famille/les amis, ni problèmes de santé, ben je vois pas pourquoi arreter
> Je veux pas faire le provocateur, ni l'incitateur, mais bon, quand tu te fume ton ptit spliff peinard à une soirée, c'est le pied quand même
> Faut juste essayer de rester responsable, de ne pas inciter les plus jeunes, de ne pas foutre la merde, ni de conduire bourré...
> ...


Jusque là tu as parfaitement raison mais le problème c'est que beaucoup finissent par ne plus avoir les moyens de se payer ces pétards et autres babioles .. et ils finissent par embêter leurs proches dans un premier temps et ensuite les gens comme nous qui n'avons pas besoin de cela pour passer une bonne soirée entre copains

J'ai un parent bien placé dans la police qui ne fait que constater journalièrment les dégâts que ces conneries occasionnent dans la vie des personnes non concernées .... (vol à l'arrachage .. etc ..)

Tout n'est pas si beau dans ce milieu soi-disant inoffensif et pas bien méchant


----------



## joubichou (2 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Ben perso moi je pratique la fumette depuis deux ans...
> Jme dis que tant que j'ai ni problèmes à l'école, ni problèmes avec la famille/les amis, ni problèmes de santé, ben je vois pas pourquoi arreter
> Je veux pas faire le provocateur, ni l'incitateur, mais bon, quand tu te fume ton ptit spliff peinard à une soirée, c'est le pied quand même
> Faut juste essayer de rester responsable, de ne pas inciter les plus jeunes, de ne pas foutre la merde, ni de conduire bourré...
> ...


Herbe ou shit ? parce que si tu fumes du shit tu dois savoir que tu fumes de l'huile de vidange,du hénné,de la merde de poule et du cirage


----------



## Max London (2 Mai 2006)

Herbe seulement...
Mais avec mes potes on reste très cool, on ne se prend pas la tête pour des histoires de thune...je n'ai pas dit qu'une soirée sans pet était foutue, loin de la...
J'ai juste parfois me détendre avec ca, juste pour être bien peinard 

Ce n'est pas une drogue pour moi, ca reste dans le cadre de la fête, comme l'alcool.  Je n'irais jamais voler, emprunter ou autre pour m'acheter ca


----------



## Giam_ (2 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> on ne se prend pas la tête ...J'ai juste parfois me détendre avec ca, juste pour être bien peinard



Moi je lis Aristote, ça me détend aussi


----------



## Max London (2 Mai 2006)

Je n'en doute pas


----------



## Giam_ (2 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en doute pas




Rhhooo... pour qui je vais passer encore  - le rabat-joie  


non, allez-y faites, je vous en pris, c'était bien


----------



## Max London (2 Mai 2006)

Non sérieux je parlais sincèrement 
Moi perso c'est plutot en lisant Alice au Pays des Merveilles que je me détend.  Un livre totalement psychédélique que je conseille à tout le monde


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

Moi je me dope aux bonbons  le pire c'est que c'est vrai, ça devient grave


----------



## Max London (2 Mai 2006)

J'ai eu ma phase Maltésers...vous connaissez les Maltésers?  C'est teeellement bon!


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

Je fait tourner 

Pour revenir au sujet je pense que ceux qui disent "je peut arrêter quand je veut" me semble quand même pas mal naïf... Vous avez déjà vu quelqu'un arrêter la dope du jour au lendemain ?


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet je pense que ceux qui disent "je peut arrêter quand je veut" me semble quand même pas mal naïf... Vous avez déjà vu quelqu'un arrêter la dope du jour au lendemain ?


Si on voulait être cruel mais réaliste on pourrait même dire que des gens qui ont arrêté ... il y en a plein les cimetières   


 :rose:


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si on voulait être cruel mais réaliste on pourrait même dire que des gens qui ont arrêté il y en a plein les cimetières
> 
> 
> :rose:




Faut pas avoir honte   c'est la verité


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si on voulait être cruel mais réaliste on pourrait même dire que des gens qui ont arrêté il y en a plein les cimetières
> 
> 
> :rose:



Et oui, la triste vérité... enfin ceux qui sont dans les cimetière on au moins eu la chance d'avoir une sépulture 

ps : vide ta boîte de mp je peut pas t'envoyer ma réponse


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> ps : vide ta boîte de mp je peut pas t'envoyer ma réponse


fait


----------



## Max London (2 Mai 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Je fait tourner



Hé mais c'est une petit pack de 37g ca!  Moi je carbure au 100 ou 175


----------



## rezba (2 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben une ligne de spède une heure avant du mdma, puis maison rouge avec rezba et joannes, c'est simple pourtant ! pis coke plutard dans la soirée
> 
> 
> je déconne hein




Moi aussi. D'ailleurs, je participe même pas à ce fil.
:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi. D'ailleurs, je participe même pas à ce fil.
> :rateau:



Tu le snif du regard ...


----------



## olivier1969 (2 Mai 2006)

moi j'ai fumé des pétards longtemps,
maintenant ma drogue c'est le sport,
la pomme 
et la vie.....

perder pas votre temps avec ces conneries....

le temps passe vite, trop vite pour être avachi connement dans le divant
les yeux dilatés à rigoler comme un abruti...


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Mai 2006)

on vous a pas dit mais les RG surveillent ce fil :rateau:


----------



## twk (2 Mai 2006)

Moi j'ai essayé le petard une fois malgrès mon opposition a la fumette et mon voeu de ne pas y toucher, aucun effet, donc aucune suite


----------



## olivier1969 (2 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> on vous a pas dit mais les RG surveillent ce fil :rateau:



en fumant de gros pétards...


----------



## valoriel (2 Mai 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> on vous a pas dit mais les RG surveillent ce fil :rateau:


 coucou les en***l**


----------



## Max London (3 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> coucou les en***l**



Hahaha...ils peuvent venir je les attends!


----------



## ivash (3 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Hahaha...ils peuvent venir je les attends!




Vous connaissez cette anecdote (légende urbaine ??) : dans les années 80, ya des mecs à Paris qui avaient fait pousser leurs plants de beuh sur le toît en terrasse d'un commisariat de quartier ... mdr !!!


----------



## Max London (3 Mai 2006)

Excellent, ils devaient pas s'emmerder les flics...
Une petite pose?
Hop la, viens la manu, on va sur le toit


----------



## ivash (3 Mai 2006)

Même pas   ... La légende dit que dès qu'ils ont compris ils ont tout détruit ... encore de quoi faire dire que "la police et la _culture_ ... "


----------



## boddy (4 Mai 2006)

Ce post sadresse particulièrement à maxlondel. Il comprendra pourquoi.

La « dré » ou héroïne est arrivée dans ma vie il y aura bientôt 2 ans.

Comment savoir si quelquun prend de la dré ? Cest pas difficile :
- il a les mains qui tremblent
- il perd le sommeil ou il dort 24 h daffilées
- il a 40 de fièvre et 10 minutes après il a 37 de fièvre
- il perd du poids (ou il grossit) beaucoup
- il sénerve pour un rien et il parle fort, il crie même
- il casse tout ce quil a entre les mains
- il ment
- il a besoin dargent.

Comment commencer à prendre de la dré ?
- au collège on fume des pétards pour faire comme tout le monde, et, cest clair, on peut arrêter quand on veut
- au lycée on continue parce que ça détend, cest sympa, même les filles en prennent
- au travail, y a un gars qui étonne tout le monde : cest de la dynamite, il a une pêche denfer. alors, on lui demande comment il fait, et il vous le dit ! Il a un truc : « si tu veux essayer, je ten trouve et tu essaies ».

Voilà, cest partie !
Compter 250  par semaine après juste quelques mois dutilisation.

Dans ce thread plusieurs consommateurs de différentes drogues « douces » ou durs se sont exprimés. Moi, la dré, je lai vécu avec mes tripes alors que jétais à côté. Parce que cest mon fils qui en a pris pendant 8 mois, il avait 21 ans à lépoque. Cest lui qui un jour est venu me demander de laide. Cest ensemble que nous avons été au CHU pour consulter au pavillon des drogués. Cest moi qui lai serré dans mes bras la nuit pendant deux semaines pendant le sevrage, qui a entendu ses pleurs, ses colères sa rage même.

Je ne lui ai pas sauvé la vie. IL SEST SAUVE LA VIE LUI-MÊME. En juillet, ça fera 2 ans quil prend du Subutex tous les jours. Il voit un médecin tous les 15 jours pour avoir une ordonnance. Aujourdhui encore, il ne peut pas baisser les doses.

Ne jugez pas mon fils. Ne jugez pas les gens qui prennent toutes sortes de drogues légères ou lourdes. Vous nen avez pas le droit. Parlez avec eux, essayez de les comprendre et surtout, si vous en êtes capables, faites leur voir que vous les aimez. Cest ça qui les sauvera (peut-être) de leur enfer.


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

On ne juge personne ici  on se contente juste d'exposer nos opinions, qu'elle soit pour ou contre d'ailleur... Ceci dit beau temoignage 

@+


----------



## Max London (4 Mai 2006)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Ce post sadresse particulièrement à maxlondel. Il comprendra pourquoi.
> 
> La « dré » ou héroïne est arrivée dans ma vie il y aura bientôt 2 ans.
> 
> ...



Un beau témoignage c'est vrai...merci. 

Mais l'héroine...tellement peu pour moi.  Je ne fume pas de petard pour avoir une pèche d'enfer, je considère ca comme un petit plaisir, une petite gâterie pour une soirée par exemple.
Je suis concient aussi des dangers du cannabis, et je sais qu'ils sont tellements plus petits que ceux de l'héro.

Mais je te remercie vraiment de ton témoignage, qui lève le voile sur une réalité...désolé pour ton fils


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mai 2006)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Ne jugez pas mon fils. Ne jugez pas les gens qui prennent toutes sortes de drogues légères ou lourdes. Vous n&#8217;en avez pas le droit. Parlez avec eux, essayez de les comprendre et surtout, si vous en êtes capables, faites leur voir que vous les aimez. C&#8217;est ça qui les sauvera (peut-être) de leur enfer.



C'est peut être peu de choses, mais tu as droit à mon respect... 
Avec mon frangin, on a eu la chance d('avoir des parents de ta trempe :love:


----------



## House M.D. (4 Mai 2006)

Pas grand chose à dire si ce n'est bon courage... 

Je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre comment les personnes qui vendent ce genre de produits arrivent encore à se considérer comme des humains et pas d'horribles animaux attirés par l'argent...


----------



## joubichou (4 Mai 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Pas grand chose à dire si ce n'est bon courage...
> 
> Je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre comment les personnes qui vendent ce genre de produits arrivent encore à se considérer comme des humains et pas d'horribles animaux attirés par l'argent...


Malheureusement la plupart de ceux qui consomment sont également revendeurs pour pouvoir financer leur propre consommation,c'est le cycle infernal.
Pour faire du bénéfice ils coupent les doses avec entre autre:du glucose,de l'acide de batterie,de la lessive,enfin tout ce qui est blanc et en poudre.
Au bout de la chaine il ne reste parfois que 5 pour cent d'héro dans une dose,et ce qu'on appelle overdose c'est plutot souvent un empoisonnement du sang.
C'est ce qui a tué ma copine en 1983


----------



## House M.D. (4 Mai 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire du bénéfice ils coupent les doses avec entre autre:du glucose,*de l'acide de batterie,de la lessive*,enfin tout ce qui est blanc et en poudre.
> Au bout de la chaine il ne reste parfois que 5 pour cent d'héro dans une dose,et ce qu'on appelle overdose c'est plutot souvent un empoisonnement du sang.
> C'est ce qui a tué ma copine en 1983



C'est atroce !!!! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Rien a voir mais j'ai lu et vu des trucs sur le PCP et ça m'a fait froid dans le dos :affraid:

Désolé pour toi joubichou


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

pour joubichou et boddy 
merci de votre témoignage, rien à ajouter puisque je me suis battue contre cette saloperie pour ma fille elle s'en est sortie..enfin je l'espère car rien n'est jamais gagné et il n'y a aucune garantie de rechute:hein: elle est tellement influençable, elle a foutu sa scolarité en l'air et moi j'ai culpabilisé pendant des années...çà en tant que parent on se le prend dans la tronche aussi! on nous fait comprendre qq part que c'est notre faute, c'est dur d'entendre cela ma fille a souffert du manque de père, et c'est comme çà qu'elle a voulu compenser ce manque, mais çà elle s'en est rendu compte plus tard... c'est pour cette raison que j'ai du mal à témoigner sur ce sujet de l'enfer que nous avons vécus ensemble. 
Mensonge, vol, hôpitaux, commissariat, j'ai connu tt cela 
voilà, la vie est courte, on ne sait jamais de quoi demain sera fait, alors il faut vivre et profiter, ne pas juger les autres, et essayer d'aider ceux qui vous tendent la main aussi, donner çà a du bon et pas seulement pour recevoir en retour.
1ère fois que je reparle de çà et n'arrive même pas à tt développer tellement j'en ai à dire à ce sujet, j'en ai mal au coeur.


----------



## fl0rent (9 Juin 2006)

ouuin, et moi petit boulet:hosto:  que je suis j'arrive pas à lire cette vidéo???


----------



## boddy (9 Juin 2006)

itcha a dit:
			
		

> ouuin, et moi petit boulet:hosto:  que je suis j'arrive pas à lire cette vidéo???



J'sais pas ce que tu prends, toi, mais ça doit être caustaud... hard même


----------



## joanes (9 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, ce fil pourrait résumer assez bien la difficulté du sujet.
> Comment aborder le problème sans une posture morale ni une posture de rebelle. Sans posture mais sincèrement (sans rodomontade de pilier de bar, genre).
> Pour grossir le trait, on se retrouve pris en sandwich entre l'attitude au menton martial, droit dans ses bottes du VIP de Kärscher et le mythe à la con du poète qui a vécu dans les brumes des alcools et des drogues. L'État est un brin schizophrène sur le coup.
> Il y a toute une imagerie autour des drogues, d'un côté comme de l'autre, assez gerbante au bout du compte.




C'est vrai, mais on voit qu'il est possible de l'aborder aussi avec sincérité, ce qui permet de passer au delà des postures diverses et variées qui ne font rien avancer. Des posts très touchants ici et des expériences qui font froid dans le dos quand on est parent. Je salue le courage de tous ceux ici qui ont été confronter à ces problèmes et qui de leur amour ont réussi ou en tout cas tenté d'aider leur proche.



PS : pour SM, c'est quand tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

......


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2006)

Mangez-en.


----------



## joubichou (16 Juin 2006)

Belle relance SM


----------



## joanes (16 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mangez-en.



Y'en a?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2006)

status : shiping


----------



## rezba (20 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement la plupart de ceux qui consomment sont également revendeurs pour pouvoir financer leur propre consommation,c'est le cycle infernal.
> Pour faire du bénéfice ils coupent les doses avec entre autre:du glucose,de l'acide de batterie,de la lessive,enfin tout ce qui est blanc et en poudre.
> Au bout de la chaine il ne reste parfois que 5 pour cent d'héro dans une dose,et ce qu'on appelle overdose c'est plutot souvent un empoisonnement du sang.
> C'est ce qui a tué ma copine en 1983




En fait, on trouve classiquement deux sortes d"overdoses" : les empoisonnements dont tu parles, qui ne sont pas dus à une "surdose", mais bien au coupage, et les véritables overdoses, beaucoup plus rares, et très contextualisées.
Sauf "accident" pendant les périodes d'initiation, ou dans une crise de folie, les héroïnomanes connaissent rapidement leur résistance au produit. C'est d'ailleurs comme ça qu'ils arrivent à se suicider facilement avec leur came. _Notamment ceux qui sont par ailleurs malades_. 
Mais il y a toujours, dans une vie de consommateurs d'héro, des contextes liés à l'approvisionnement. 
Lorsque l'on compare les statistiques d'overdoses et les statistiques de résulats policiers dans un bassin de population donné, on est souvent surpris de la concommittance des courbes. Une grosse saisie douanière ou policière entraine une baisse de l'approvisionnement pendant quelques jours, parfois quelques semaines. Les centres de méthadone connaissent bien ces pics d'affluence... On créé des situations de manque.
Lorsque le "marché" se réapprovisionne, la qualité de la came peut être extrêmement différente de celle précédemment mise en circulation. Et il arrive qu'elle soit de bien meilleure qualité, parce que le réseau qui la met en circulation est pressé, et diffuse donc de la saloperie bien moins coupée que la précédente. Plus forte. Et comme le consommateur est en manque par aillleurs, il gère moins bien les premières doses. Cela génère des accidents mortels, y compris chez des "consommateurs chevronnés" (l'héroïne est un produit qui demande un véritable appprentissage).
On découvre d'ailleurs souvent dans ces séries mortifères des héroïnomanes inconnus des services de police, des "insérés", comme on les appelle.


Comment ? Je suis en train de dire que "l'économie" de la répression provoque, par son fonctionnement habituel, des accidents mortels ? Je sous-entendrais que "la drogue tue" notamment parce que la prohibition entraine des effets pervers sanitaires ? Je me serais mal exprimé, sûrement. De toute façon, comme me l'a dit un jour un directeur des polices urbaines à qui je reprochais virulemment de mettre des caméras en face des distributeurs de seringues : "un héroïnomane qui meurt, ça en fait un de moins".













_Oui, c'est à toi que je pense, mon petit Damien chéri. Toi qui t'es supprimé pour ne pas affronter le sida qui te rongeait. Toi et tes amis, toi et mes amis de ma courte adolescence genevoise._


----------



## reineman (23 Juin 2006)

j'ai vu à la téloche  aux états unis des reportages sur une drogue qui s'apellait le crystal méthod, visiblement on en parle pas en france.
il parait que c'est dix fois pire que toutes les drogues pourtant....c'est un truc fait avec des produits issus de l'agriculture, qui coute pas cher a produire, et dont les effets sont plus extatiques que toutes les autres drogues mais qui vous ravage la tronche et le ciboulot en un rien de temps.
un argument qu'on met pas assez en avant aussi dans la lute contre les drogues dures, je trouve, c'est les ravages que cela crée au niveau neuronal et que a terme, meme quand on fume du shit, on s'altere considérablement la capacité a réfléchir, et c'est irrévocable.


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

On en parle, mais avec d'autres noms. Le crystal meth, c'est une vieille forme de speed, de m&#233;thamphetamine. C'est vendu en pharmacie sous plein de d&#233;nominations diff&#233;rentes, c'est effectivement pas tr&#232;s cher &#224; produire dans un labo clandestin. En revanche, c'est pas vraiment issu de l'agriculture. On fait &#231;a &#224; partir de tolu&#232;ne, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, c'est &#224; dire du m&#233;thylbenz&#232;ne, un hydrocarbure. Ce qui sert &#224; &#233;lever l'indice d'octane des carburants, mais qu'on utilise aussi dans des solvants, des colles, des laques, etc... Tr&#232;s facile &#224; trouver parce que pr&#233;sent dans de nombreux produits.

&#199;a avait pass&#233; de mode, et &#231;a revient, notamment dans les milieux homos branch&#233;s, parce que c'est un grand stimulant fantasmatique, et que &#231;a coupe la fatigue. Et c'est effectivement une saloperie &#224; tr&#232;s haut pouvoir addictif.
Pour le moment, c'est tr&#232;s cher en Europe. Entre 700 et 900 euros le gr, d'apr&#232;s les observateurs. Et on fait 6 &#224; 10 prises par gramme, lorsque c'est en poudre, et 4 &#224; 5 pipes, lorsque c'est en cristaux. Donc des prises tr&#232;s ch&#232;res.
C'est super dangereux. Et c'est un r&#234;ve pour bandeurs mous.


Un petit mot sur le shit ? Allez. 
Le speed, l'acide, la meth, les amphet, &#231;a d&#233;truit des r&#233;seaux neuronaux. Le shit, non*. &#199;a alt&#232;re les capacit&#233;s m&#233;morielles. Rien ne prouve que &#231;a les alt&#232;re irr&#233;m&#233;diablement. Au contraire, on sait aujourd'hui que la m&#233;moire se stiimule toujours.





*hormis les effets des produits &#224; base d'hydrocarbures qui peuvent &#234;tre inhal&#233;s en dose infime en m&#234;me temps, parce qu'il seront contenus dans les goudrons ou les adjuvants des tabacs utilis&#233;s comme support, ou dans le chlore qui blanchit le papier &#224; rouler, pour les mauvais papiers &#224; rouler.


----------



## joubichou (23 Juin 2006)

c'est avec ce lien que j'ai ouvert la discussionhttp://www.metacafe.com/watch/109486/faces_of_meth/


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

Excusez-moi, mais je n'ai rien pris aujourd'hui, pas plus qu'hier d'aileurs.
Et je viens de poster &#224; la suite de reinneman, un post sur le meth, qui aurait du &#234;tre le 247&#232;me. J'ai pris le temps de l'&#233;crire, et de l'&#233;diter, m&#234;me. Et je peux le voir dans mon cache, ou en passant par l'historique de mes derniers messages. 
Et l&#224;, je ne le vois plus. 
Rassurez-moi.


Edit : Ah ben l&#224;, je passe carr&#233;ment du 241 au 248...


----------



## joubichou (23 Juin 2006)

pourtant ton message porte bien le n° 242


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

Oui, alors que dans mon historique de messages, j'ai &#231;a :



Benjamin !!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un petit mot sur le shit ? Allez.
> Le speed, l'acide, la meth, les amphet, ça détruit des réseaux neuronaux. Le shit, non*. Ça altère les capacités mémorielles. Rien ne prouve que ça les altère irrémédiablement. Au contraire, on sait aujourd'hui que la mémoire se stiimule toujours.
> 
> 
> ...


J'avais déjà lu ça mais je me rappelle plus ou


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

Toi, tu peux voir mon message en entier ?





Edit : j'ai vid&#233; le cache, quitt&#233; FF, relanc&#233;, et c'est toujours l&#224; m&#234;me chose... :mouais:
Si je lis le fil avec un safari, en mode anonyme, je le vois. Si je me connecte avec le m&#234;me safari, je ne le vois plus.
Pareil sur une autre machine. C'est mon compte qui d&#233;conne. On veut m'emp&#234;cher de lire mes propres posts ! 
Je vais me plaindre. C'est encore un coup de l'abraseur z&#233;l&#233;, qui veut me faire passer pour un dangereux hallucinomane.


----------



## katelijn (23 Juin 2006)

En haut de page c'est marqué: Not found

En bas: Une erreur s'est produite !

Message entier: N° 240


----------



## katelijn (23 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On en parle, mais avec d'autres noms. Le crystal meth, c'est une vieille forme de speed, de méthamphetamine. C'est vendu en pharmacie sous plein de dénominations différentes, c'est effectivement pas très cher à produire dans un labo clandestin. En revanche, c'est pas vraiment issu de l'agriculture. On fait ça à partir de toluène, en général, c'est à dire du méthylbenzène, un hydrocarbure. Ce qui sert à élever l'indice d'octane des carburants, mais qu'on utilise aussi dans des solvants, des colles, des laques, etc... Très facile à trouver parce que présent dans de nombreux produits.
> 
> Ça avait passé de mode, et ça revient, notamment dans les milieux homos branchés, parce que c'est un grand stimulant fantasmatique, et que ça coupe la fatigue. Et c'est effectivement une saloperie à très haut pouvoir addictif.
> Pour le moment, c'est très cher en Europe. Entre 700 et 900 euros le gr, d'après les observateurs. Et on fait 6 à 10 prises par gramme, lorsque c'est en poudre, et 4 à 5 pipes, lorsque c'est en cristaux. Donc des prises très chères.
> ...



C'est bien celui là, non?


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

Oui oui, c'est celui-là. Mais chez moi, le post 240, c'est celui-là :


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2006)

j'ai un d&#233;calage de 5 entre le nombre de posts que je voie, l&#224;, tout de suite en lisant la dicussion et le nombre que vbull me donne sur mon abonnement....



EDIT : ce post n&#176; 250...... pour vbull 255 r&#233;ponses...


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2006)

Il y a erreur sur le nom du produit dans ton reportage  : on parle de crystal meth(edrine) ou de crystal (une methamph&#233;tamine) _ et non pas de Crystal Method qui est un groupe techno form&#233; en 1993 et qui n'a pas pas de rapport avec la substance_ (dansez sur _Keep hope alive_, vous m'en direz des nouvelles :love.
Ca m'&#233;tonne que Rezba ait pas relev&#233; 

Le premier article papier que j'ai lu en France sur le crystal date du _T&#234;tu N&#176; 95_ de novembre 2004 qui parlait d&#233;j&#224; des ravages de cette saloperie, qui fait un carton ces 3-4 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es sous forme de cristaux. L'agent actif est l'&#233;ph&#233;drine, qui peut aider &#224; la concentration et comme coupe-faim. Et c'est effectivement facile et bon march&#233; &#224; fabriquer, dans un garage par exemple. Et en gros tu deviens Superman ou Supergirl sans effort, ton cerveau commen&#231;ant &#224; t'envoyer en continu durant 12 ou 24 h dopamine, adr&#233;naline et s&#233;rotonine. Plus besoin de dormir, plus besoin de manger, juste faire la f&#234;te et s'envoyer en l'air comme un-e porn-star, en g&#233;n&#233;ral sans capote. Bref, accoutumance rapide et pas tr&#232;s bon pour la sant&#233;.

Le petit film post&#233; par Joubichou commen&#231;e par l'intitul&#233; _Faces of Meth_, on parle donc bien de ce produit depuis le d&#233;but du fil.

Dans le genre amph&#233;t', on trouve aussi les pilules tha&#239;es, tr&#232;s appr&#233;ci&#233;es en Suisse il me semble vue la saisie record faites &#224; Neuchatel ces derniers jours.  

Pour info, cette famille de substance (amph&#233;tamine) n'est pas particuli&#232;rement nouvelle comme drogue, la _Methedrine_ &#233;tait une marque d&#233;pos&#233;e d'une amph&#233;tamine vendue dans le commerce jusque dans les ann&#233;es 70 (le mot apparait dans diff&#233;rents films, musique et bouquins) et les amph&#233;tamines ont &#233;t&#233; d&#233;couvertes &#224; la fin de la premi&#232;re guerre mondiale et largement utilis&#233;es par la suite, jusqu'&#224; ce qu'on se rende compte des dangers de ces produits et des effets sur les personnes qui les prenaient. Y compris les soldats qu'on envoyaient au combat super charg&#233;s, des deux c&#244;t&#233;s.
Bad bad trip...


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Il y a erreur sur le nom du produit dans ton reportage  : on parle de crystal meth(edrine) ou de crystal (une methamphétamine) _ et non pas de Crystal Method qui est un groupe techno formé en 1993 et qui n'a pas pas de rapport avec la substance_ (dansez sur _Keep hope alive_, vous m'en direz des nouvelles :love.
> Ca m'étonne que Rezba ait pas relevé



Pour tout te dire, j'allais commencer mon post par ça. J'étais même allé chercher une interview du groupe expliquant ses rapports à la drogue en général, et du quasi même nom en particulier.

Mais il se trouve qu'en surfant chez ces cons de yankees, par les mots cles "crystal method drug", je suis tombé sur tout un tas de sites officiels qui appelait la "ice" comme ça. Donc, j'ai mis l'argument de côté. 

J'ai pensé à toi, à part ça, en postant. Il me semble me souvenir avoir eu une discussion sur cette merde il y a quelques temps, non ?


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2006)

Oui le sujet est d&#233;j&#224; venue sur le tapis, il me semble me rappeler qu'on en avait parl&#233; sur l'excellent post de Supermoquette dont j'ai oubli&#233; le nom. Entre le GHB, les pilules et le crystal, on a de quoi s'amuser et de finir dans le mur.

Et dire que j'aimerai arr&#234;ter la clope et que j'y arrive pas  ****** de l&#233;galit&#233;, c'est trop dur


----------



## Max London (23 Juin 2006)

Ben justement je me demandais:
Est-ce une bonne idée que d'interdire la cigarette?  Est-ce que je considererais ça comme une injustice ou plutôt comme un bon moyen de stopper?


----------



## rezba (23 Juin 2006)

Interdire, c'est rarement une bonne id&#233;e.

Sauf si on a des actions dans une famille de trafiquants, s'entend.


----------



## philire (23 Juin 2006)

Par contre, interdire aux fabriquants de clopes d'y rajouter toutes sortes de poisons paraîtrait sensé.


----------



## joubichou (23 Juin 2006)

c'est comme dans le pinard,y parait qu'il y a de producteurs qui mettent dedans des assoifants,plus t'en bois plus t'as soif:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Des assoiffants non mais du sucre pour élever le degré oui  Enfin pour le mauvais beaujolais ... Il traîne encore quelques dizaines bidons de sulfate de machins dans la cave de feu mon grand père...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Il traîne encore quelques dizaines bidons de sulfate de machins dans la cave de feu mon grand père...



*JE PREND, JE PREND!!!*
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *JE PREND, JE PREND!!!*
> :love:



tu vas pas sniffer ça?:afraid: :affraid:


----------



## Pooley (24 Juin 2006)

ah non faut se piquer avec ca  

ou t'avales les vapeurs...au choix


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *JE PREND, JE PREND!!!*
> :love:




c'est pour ses oliviers, vous n'avez rien compris !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ses oliviers, vous n'avez rien compris !



Mais j'ai bien peur que ces sulfates là, qui datent, se soit transformer en j'sais pas quoi.
Je ne réponds pas de leur qualité mais si y'en a que ça intéresse ... j'ai besoin de fric justement


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai bien peur que ces sulfates là, qui datent, se soit transformer en j'sais pas quoi.
> Je ne réponds pas de leur qualité mais si y'en a que ça intéresse ... j'ai besoin de fric justement



parcequ'en plus tu te mets à dealer?


Sérieux: et si la misère était à l'origine de beaucoup de déviance.

Je suis désolé de ne pas en rire, même si je peux aussi. Joubichou a rappellé page précédente le contexte...

même si le constat de la misère n'est pas suffisant pour tout expliquer (et de loin), je pense qu'à l'origine; les "bandits" utilisent cette misère pour diffuser chez les plus "fragile" leur dépendance. Pour moi, la question que peut on faire? mon fils a 21 ans, il vit seul et je suis loin... Ais je le droit d'"investiguer" ?

Ce sujet pose beaucoup de question, qu'on y réponde par des pirouettes ou des "exemples" permet au moins d'y réfléchir.

Ne voyez aucun jugement sur les interventions, juste un questionnement, peut être pour relancer un débat de fond.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> parcequ'en plus tu te mets à dealer?
> 
> 
> Sérieux: et si la misère était à l'origine de beaucoup de déviance.
> ...



Je ne m'offusque pas d'être le tramboline.

D'investiguer ... je ne comprends pas si tu veux le faire pour de vrai ou dans ce fil.
Ou les deux.
Les problèmes d'addiction ont pour origine "la tête". Je ne saurais dire si c'est un manque de quoique que ce soit, un problème d'affection ou autre chose. 
Mais le meilleur remède reste d'en parler même si c'est pas le remède miracle, y'en a pas.
Et pour moudre notre grain : ici

Pour mon cas : 
Je ne sais plus quoi faire avec une amie qui se trouve engluer avec un mec alccolique.
Il ne la frappe pas mais sa vie ressemble à un cauchemard.
J'ai réussit à lui faire comprendre qu'il était alccolique car elle n'en étais pas sur ...
Elle en est au stade où elle a décidée d'arrêter d'être complice : c'est à dire quand il rentre saoul, ne pas lui faire boire davantage pour qu'il s'endorme et qu'elle soit enfin tranquille (bof la tranquilité). Alors j'essaie de lui faire comprendre que sa vie à elle est très importante parce qu'elle sort plus, elle n'ose plus le sortir ... Mais lui il a pas compris. Tout cela avec un sentiment de culpabilité pour ma part car j'ai participé à des beuveries avec ce mec là, la copine le savait pas et je l'ai vu (ce mec qui est un pote entre parenthèse) dans des situations pas très reluisantes jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte véritablement de la situation. 
Alors je l'ai dit à la copine. Mais qu'est ce que je peux faire de plus ?

L'alcool, c'est bien une drogue non ?


----------



## valoriel (24 Juin 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> L'alcool, c'est bien une drogue non ?


Non... c'est l&#233;gal! 

Ce message vous est offert par l'amicale des viticulteurs Fran&#231;ais


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

ouais... bah moi, j'en prends.



mais ****** que c'est bon. un ex-vrai-acoolique...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2006)

Par exemple al&#232;m n'est pas alcoolique, mais c'est aussi un cauchemard.


----------



## valoriel (24 Juin 2006)

C'est de ma faute... je change l'eau en vin


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

Si seulement c'était simplement un problème de faute à quelqu'un ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Non... c'est légal!
> 
> Ce message vous est offert par l'amicale des viticulteurs Français



Est ce que sous prétexte d'être légal, on peut considérer l'acool comme autre chose qu'une drogue? On ne peut occulter le coté addictif de la chose, c'est tout autant valable pour les psychotropes et autres saloperies... (dont je vous rappelle nous sommes les premiers consommateurs. Pour une fois qu'on est champion du monde:rose: )

La seule différence que je vois entre les "drogues" et l'alcool  ou les médocs c'est que dans un cas on a affaire à des mafieux et dans l'autre à des lobbys.

Ce qui me questionne, ce n'est pas le coté légal (que j'aurai même tendance à remettre en cause d'ailleurs), c'est justement la façon de traiter les addictions, de les prévenir et des mesures d'accompagnement des victimes. C'était le sens de ma question sur l'investigation, à partir de quel moment dois je m'immiscer...

Je l'ai déja dit, j'ai aussi fumé (pour les cigarettes, je continue), j'ai aussi participé à des "fêtes " bien arrosées... Je ne peux donc me poser en censeur.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2006)

Dans un reportage de la chaîne "planète" sur les grands groupes de tabatiers, ils expliquaient comment la contrebande dans les pays d'europe de l'est étaient générer par les marchands de tabacs eux même. La question étaient : comment se fait il qu'ils ne s'inquiètent pas d'une perte de 30% de leurs stocks pendant le transports de leur tabac ?
S'ils vendaient des voitures, ils s'en inquièteraient.
Le reportage laissait entendre que l'argent des contrebande permettait aux petits contrebandier d'acheter de la drogue ... Les grands groupes de tabacs ne faisant que vendre avec plus bénéfice illégalement leurs marchandises du coup détaxées.


----------



## House M.D. (25 Juin 2006)

Je me permets de revenir sur l'alcool, car je suis touch&#233;e au premier plan, comme je vais l'expliquer apr&#232;s... Je pense que l'alcool est une drogue comme les autres.

En effet, je vis depuis toujours avec un p&#232;re qui, m&#234;me s'il n'est pas saoul comme on l'entend, est alcool addict depuis des ann&#233;es. S'il n'est pas "bourr&#233;" comme on a l'habitude de le voir, c'est par sa corpulence (140 kgs bien pes&#233;s). A &#231;a on rajoute des anti-d&#233;presseurs, et on imagine les d&#233;g&#226;ts. &#199;a lui d&#233;truit le moral, et il ne peut pas s'en emp&#234;cher. Encore aujourd'hui, au bout de 2 jours sans "bibine", il met le binz et est dans un &#233;tat compl&#232;tement parano. Et quand il en prend, c'est la paix tant qu'il en a, et ensuite &#231;a reprend.

Je ne peux pas non plus me poser en censeur, du fait que j'en prends aussi quand m&#234;me, mais dans des proportions raisonnables. Alors drogue, oui, et l'une des plus perverses du monde je trouve...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2006)

Elle est perverse pour deux choses : la premi&#232;re car elle rend d&#233;pendant comme une vraie drogue dure car s'en est une, la deuxi&#232;me car elle est culturelle, ce qui se refl&#232;te/int&#232;gre encore plus chez la victime que chez les "observateurs".

&#233;dith : vous avez certainement d&#233;j&#224; vu quelqu'un se faire refuser un verre dans un bar, &#224; 99% c'est par crainte qu'il emb&#234;te les autres clients, pas pour sa sant&#233;. S'il est sage le gars pourra commander.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2006)

Aux dires d'un ami qui s'occuppe de désintoxication, l'alcool reste la seule drogue où le manque brutal d'alcool et son remplacement par l'eau lors d'un sevrage peut être mortel ... 

Je cite ce site car il l'explique mieux que moi : 

"La réhydratation, est indispensable afin déviter les accidents du sevrage liés à la déshydratation. La plupart des alcooliques connaissent pendant la durée de lalcoolisation une " potomanie ", responsable parfois de véritables intoxications à leau. La potomanie est définie comme lhabitude de boire des quantités excessives deau, et elle est à différencier de la dipsomanie, anglicisme qui défini lenvie démesurée des alcooliques pour les boissons alcoolisées. La sensation de soif intense que les alcooliques éprouvent, diminue une fois le sevrage entamé, donc la conséquence directe est la déshydratation. Toutefois il est déconseillé de favoriser une surcharge liquidienne pendant les premières phases du sevrage alcoolique."

Je souhaites quand même préciser pour donner de l'espoir, qu'un de mes oncles a été alcoolique pendant plus de trente ans et qu'il s'est sevré vers l'âge de 60 ans, il a maintenant près de 75 (pardonner je lui demande pas son âge ...) et qu'il fait du vélo presque tous les jours. Il est heureux et dans les fêtes de famille nous faisons nos sauces à salades sans vinaigre.


----------



## ultrabody (28 Juin 2006)

je voudrai partager mon avis sur la cigarette...
que je trouve être la première drogue que tout le monde néglige. oui oui, car bcp de gens en dépendent.
on s'y met de plus en plus tot.

en effet, on parle souvent à la télévision de cannabis, de cocaïne négativement (normal).
mais quand on parle de cigarette on parle de frics (mais pas de dépendance, pas de drogue etc ... ). pourtant que celà soir le cannabis ou la cocaïne, ou la cigarette, il y a une dépendance réelle, qui plus et, est nuisible pour autrui.
il est vrai que le cigarette, n'a pas d'effet secondaire immédiat, de somnolence comme le cannabis.... 
ce qui est triste, c'est de voir les gens payer une chose, la consommer tout en sachant que cette chose est néfaste pour eux mm et leur proche.
.... (j m'égare un peu du sujet là...)

ce que je trouve un peu lamentable c'est que les "fumeurs" ne respectent pas les gens qui les entourent dans les lieux publics, mais ça c'est un autre débat.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juin 2006)

Bon encore un petit millier de sujet à mettre à feu et à sang...

Je vais commencer par ici aujourd'hui...

Y a déjà du lourd, SM, Odré et j'en passe... c'est même étonnant que ce soit pas encore fermé...

Lisons un peu pour se donner des idées de conneries....


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Pour mon cas :
> Je ne sais plus quoi faire avec une amie qui se trouve engluer avec un mec alccolique.
> Il ne la frappe pas mais sa vie ressemble à un cauchemard.
> J'ai réussit à lui faire comprendre qu'il était alccolique car elle n'en étais pas sur ...
> ...


- Pour la première question, l'attitude adoptée est excellente. Tu peux aussi lui conseiller de contacter une association d'entourage. En France, il existe les "AL-ANON" ; dans certaines régions, "Vie Libre" a également développé des groupes d'entourage. Elle peut également prendre contact avec une consultation d'alcoologie près de chez elle.
Sur le site de la mildt, tu trouveras les adresses ici (ainsi que plein d'autres renseignements). Si tu es parisien, tu trouveras également sur le site de l'AP-HP la liste des consultations d'alcoologie à Paris et en RP.
En cas de violences, l'appel et l'intervention de la Police sont indispensables et peuvent constituer d'ailleurs l'ébauche d'une démarche de soins (prise de conscience, injonction thérapeutique). 
- Pour la deuxième question, oui l'alcool est une drogue, et même une drogue dure pour tous ceux qui en deviennent dépendant (ce qui pend au nez, statistiquement, à 10% des consommateurs réguliers). Il agit dans le cerveau sur les centres de la récompense exactement au même niveau que les opiacés (morphine, héroïne...) : il y déclenche la sécrétion d'endorphine dans son premier relais, là où l'héroïne se contente de se substituer à ces endorphines.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> - Pour la première question, l'attitude adoptée est excellente. Tu peux aussi lui conseiller de contacter une association d'entourage. En France, il existe les "AL-ANON" ; dans certaines régions, "Vie Libre" a également développé des groupes d'entourage. Elle peut également prendre contact avec une consultation d'alcoologie près de chez elle.
> Sur le site de la mildt, tu trouveras les adresses ici (ainsi que plein d'autres renseignements). Si tu es parisien, tu trouveras également sur le site de l'AP-HP la liste des consultations d'alcoologie à Paris et en RP.
> En cas de violences, l'appel et l'intervention de la Police sont indispensables et peuvent constituer d'ailleurs l'ébauche d'une démarche de soins (prise de conscience, injonction thérapeutique).



Je garde sous le coude et j'ai déjà le téléphone d'un ami qui s'occupe d'alcoolique mais ... tant qu'elle ne se décidera pas à aller chercher de l'aide je ne peux strictement rien faire ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

Puisque l'on parle de "drogue culturelle", une de celles ci m'est complétement sorti de la tête et j'aurais dût en parler avant au lieu de parler de ce que je ne connais pas ...

J'avoue qu'au niveau légal, je ne sais plus si j'ai le droit d'en parler car à l'époque où je l'ai modestement consommé (1998), le kava était légal mais en me renseignant je tombe sur ça

Donc j'hésite à vous dire ce que j'en ai pensé ...

Mais plutôt c'est une réflexion, après avoir lut tous vos commentaires sur les fils en parlant, je me suis dit d'une : dois je ouvrir un autre fil où est ce que ça passe ici ?
de deux : purée on dirait bien une experience contrôlée à grandeur humaine sur une substance (découverte, dépendance ou non, recherche pharmacologique, légalisation ou pas).

ici la version des journalistes officiels ...
ici une étude détaillé qui semble réfuter ce même article et qui me semble plus sérieuse ou du moins correspondant plus à la réalité que j'ai vécu.

Et après tout ça, interdiction ou pas ? car le premier lien dans google que j'ai trouvé c'est ça  

Enfin, si je peux quand même parlé de ma propre expérience : ce n'est pas hallucinogène. C'est dégueulasse à boire (et à vomir :sick, le goût dans la bouche reste longtemps. ça se boit dans une ambiance à partir de 17h de l'après midi qui corrrespond à la nuit. A l'entrée des bars à kava un petit panneau indique que c'est un endroit de détente et de médiation et qu'il ne faut pas parler fort, les contrevenants sont rejetés. La France l'avait au début interdit et puis face aux problèmes dû à l'alcool ils l'ont légalisé (autrement plus graves là bas qu'en métropole, c'est effrayant et il parait que c'était pire avant ... :mouais. 
Mais, mon initiatrice ex toxico m'a dit clairement que pour elle c'était un substituant et qu'elle ne pouvait s'en passer ... 1 à 2 litres par jour. Et que pour elle les effets étaient entre l'opiacé et la morphine, ce que je n'ai pas vérifié. Les effets visibles à long termes et fortes doses c'est un craquellement de la peau, l'effet peau de lézard que j'ai put constaté sur un "vieux sorcier" :mouais: .

Alors drogue ou pas ?


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Juillet 2006)

Ce produit répond à toutes les définitions d'une drogue. Je ne le connaissais pas avant d'avoir vu un reportage là dessus. C'est assez effrayant. Ça me rappelle un peu l'absinthe (interdite depuis longtemps), dans un autre genre.


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Ce produit répond à toutes les définitions d'une drogue. Je ne le connaissais pas avant d'avoir vu un reportage là dessus. C'est assez effrayant. Ça me rappelle un peu l'absinthe (interdite depuis longtemps), dans un autre genre.




l'absinthe n'est plus interdite... sinon, je n'en aurais pas une bouteille chez oim en provenance de la chère ville de Pontarlier... 

c'est un des composé qui est encore interdit...


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2006)

il n'y a pas un rasemblement de toxyco tous les quatre ans dans un pays différent ou une bande d'adicte se shoot un mois durant?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas un rasemblement de toxyco tous les quatre ans dans un pays différent ou une bande d'adicte se shoot un mois durant?



Le Bar a fermé un mois non? C'est ça non?


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le Bar a fermé un mois non? C'est ça non?


non s'est l'inverse et en plus ils mette des bar spéciaux pour encore plus pervertire ses ame perdu.


désolé de déconné sur un sujet aussi grave que les celuit ci.
bonne chance a tout ceux qui sont en désintoxe et autre cure. et le mieux est encore de croire en soit et de faire confiance a ses ami(e)s même si on les comprend pas sur le moment après on comprend mieux.


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> l'absinthe n'est plus interdite... sinon, je n'en aurais pas une bouteille chez oim en provenance de la ch&#232;re ville de Pontarlier...
> c'est un des compos&#233; qui est encore interdit...


&#199;a &#233;t&#233; remis l&#233;galement en vente en Suisse, mais en France, pas &#224; ma connaissance, o&#249; il me semble qu'il s'agit toujours d'un produit interdit.
Ceci &#233;tant, la neurotoxicit&#233; de l'absinthe est tr&#232;s discut&#233;e et probablement fausse. Pour beaucoup, ses "ravages historiques" sont en fait dus &#224; la consommation immod&#233;r&#233;e du haut degr&#233; alcoolique de la boisson de cette &#233;poque.
Mais le fait est qu'elle contient d'autre composants pharmacologiquement actifs que l'alcool (qu'elle soit actuelle ou d'&#233;poque), ce qui en fait un alcool un peu &#224; part.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Ça été remis légalement en vente en Suisse, mais en France, pas à ma connaissance, où il me semble qu'il s'agit toujours d'un produit interdit.
> Ceci étant, la neurotoxicité de l'absinthe est très discutée et probablement fausse. Pour beaucoup, ses "ravages historiques" sont en fait dus à la consommation immodérée du haut degré alcoolique de la boisson de cette époque.
> Mais le fait est qu'elle contient d'autre composants pharmacologiquement actifs que l'alcool (qu'elle soit actuelle ou d'époque), ce qui en fait un alcool un peu à part.


Ouais mais celle de pontarlier a le même taux de tuyonne que la suisse (30-35 mg/l)


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Ça été remis légalement en vente en Suisse, mais en France, pas à ma connaissance, où il me semble qu'il s'agit toujours d'un produit interdit.



eh bien, non...  

toujours pas... 


pour supermoquette ->


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2006)

L'absinthe a &#233;t&#233; autoris&#233;e par l'Union europ&#233;enne par une directive du 2 novembre 1988.
La Suisse, a, en 2005, de nouveau permis la production et la vente d'absinthe.
Enfin, la France, cons&#233;cutivement &#224; la directive europ&#233;enne, a am&#233;nag&#233; la loi de 1915, en modifiant les contenants de la liqueur :

*Am&#233;nagement fran&#231;ais de la directive europ&#233;enne du 2 Novembre 1988 (autorisant jusqu'&#224; 35mg/l de thuyone dans les boissons alcoolis&#233;es).
*_Article 1 : Sont consid&#233;r&#233;es comme liqueurs similaires &#224; l'absinthe au sens de la loi du 16 mars 1915 susvis&#233;e, les boissons alcoolis&#233;es pr&#233;sentant :_ 

_une quantit&#233; de thuyone : 
- sup&#233;rieure &#224; 5 milligrammes par litre de boisson d'un titre alcoom&#233;trique volumique inf&#233;rieur &#224; 25 p. 100 ; 
- sup&#233;rieure &#224; 10 milligrammes par litre de boisson d'un titre alcoom&#233;trique volumique &#233;gal ou sup&#233;rieur &#224; 25 p. 100 ; 
- sup&#233;rieure &#224; 35 milligrammes par litre de boisson obtenue &#224; partir de plantes ou de parties de plantes am&#232;res, _ 

_ou une quantit&#233; de fenchone sup&#233;rieure &#224; 5 milligrammes par litre ; 
ou une quantit&#233; de pino-camphone sup&#233;rieure &#224; 20 milligrammes par litre. _ 
_Article 2 : Le d&#233;cret du 24 octobre 1922 modifi&#233; portant application de la loi du 16 mars 1915 susvis&#233;e fixant les caract&#232;res des liqueurs similaires de l'absinthe est abrog&#233;. 
__Source : __d&#233;cret n&#176;88-1024_


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2006)

tu viens en boire un verre quand mon ch&#233;ri ?:love:


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2006)

La seule fois o&#249; j'ai bu de l'absynthe, c'&#233;tait un ancien typographe au plomb qui me l'a faite gout&#233;e, de la vraie de la bonne m'a t'il dit, faite dans sa famille dans le Jura. J'ai eu un mal de crane monstrueux dans l'heure qui a suivi. J'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de ne plus renouveller l'op&#233;ration 

Dans le genre suisse artisanal, &#224; Gen&#232;ve derni&#232;rement, j'ai senti -le mot go&#251;t&#233; n'est pas vraiment appropri&#233;- un poppers dont les effets m'ont rappel&#233; ceux de la fin des ann&#233;es 80 (interdit depuis en France). Loin devant les peu effectifs "ar&#244;mes" vendus deci-del&#224; dans les sex-shops fran&#231;ais. J'ai du perdre 100 millions de neurones en 60 secondes. Tr&#232;s puissant, effets incroyables. Aucun mal de t&#234;te, aucun allergie. Apparemment fabrication artisanale locale m'a t-on dit (5 CHF le flacon, c'est rien pour ces effets-l&#224; je dois dire).
Je ne sais pas si c'est facile de faire son poppers _maison_ dans sa cuisine mais j'imagine que si chacun s'y met &#231;a va devenir explosif et dans les cuisines et dans les cerveaux. Surtout si les mistouflettes et les moufflets en consomment autant que j'ai pu le voir sur Paris lors de soir&#233;es et de concerts (non non pas en milieu homo, soir&#233;e straight Sabotage Ou&#239; FM et concert Coldcut &#224; la Cigale). C'est d&#233;j&#224; pas bon pour la t&#234;te de temps en temps, mais en sniffant toute la soir&#233;e et tout le week-end, &#231;a doit avoir des effets d&#233;vastateurs sur le cerveau. Des conseils de personnes ayant vu les effets de ces petites fioles sur du long terme ? (c'est pas r&#233;cent comme produit, &#231;a fait au moins 30 ans qu'on en sniffe).


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2006)

Je te r&#233;ponds d&#232;s que je peux m'assoir.


----------



## wip (4 Juillet 2006)

Il y a quelques ann&#233;e, j'&#233;tais sortis un samedi soir avec des "amis du net" dans une boite du nord est Parisien qui borde le p&#233;riph (studio...) . C'est vrai que beaucoup de jeunes sniffaient, et les amis avec qui j'&#233;tais se g&#233;naient pas non plus. Etant dans une p&#233;riode "j'ai plus rien &#224; perdre", j'ai moi aussi gout&#233; &#224; la production locale qui tournait dans le groupe (je sais, c'est vraiment pas prudent). J'&#233;tais persuad&#233; que j'aurais rapidement bien mal &#224; la t&#234;te, mais non. Et malgr&#233; le fait que je me suis "reservi" souvent, j'ai ne pas eu de mauvais effets secondaires. J'ai m&#234;me dans&#233; jusqu'a 14h00 le dimanche apr&#232;s midi...
Je n'ai jamais retent&#233; l'exp&#233;rience et je sais pas combien j'ai perdu de neuronne, mais si les effets sont d&#233;vastateurs &#224; long terme, il n'y a rien qui pr&#233;dit cela &#224; la premi&#232;re exp&#233;rience. C'est d'ailleur peut-&#234;tre encore plus dangereux comme &#231;a... :hein: 
Je suis moi aussi curieux d'avoir des t&#233;moignages de consommateurs r&#233;guliers...


----------



## loustic (4 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ...ça doit avoir des effets dévastateurs sur le cerveau...


Terrible ! SM ne peut même plus s'asseoir...


----------



## -Theush- (4 Juillet 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques ann&#233;e, j'&#233;tais sortis un samedi soir avec des "amis du net" dans une boite du nord est Parisien qui borde le p&#233;riph (studio...) . C'est vrai que beaucoup de jeunes sniffaient, et les amis avec qui j'&#233;tais se g&#233;naient pas non plus. Etant dans une p&#233;riode "j'ai plus rien &#224; perdre", j'ai moi aussi gout&#233; &#224; la production locale qui tournait dans le groupe (je sais, c'est vraiment pas prudent). J'&#233;tais persuad&#233; que j'aurais rapidement bien mal &#224; la t&#234;te, mais non. Et malgr&#233; le fait que je me suis "reservi" souvent, j'ai ne pas eu de mauvais effets secondaires. J'ai m&#234;me dans&#233; jusqu'a 14h00 le dimanche apr&#232;s midi...
> Je n'ai jamais retent&#233; l'exp&#233;rience et je sais pas combien j'ai perdu de neuronne, mais si les effets sont d&#233;vastateurs &#224; long terme, il n'y a rien qui pr&#233;dit cela &#224; la premi&#232;re exp&#233;rience. C'est d'ailleur peut-&#234;tre encore plus dangereux comme &#231;a... :hein:
> Je suis moi aussi curieux d'avoir des t&#233;moignages de consommateurs r&#233;guliers...


 Je pense que tout cela d&#233;pend d'un personne a l'autre.
Tu peux tomber sur des drogues de bonnes qualit&#233;s (non coup&#233;es...) et vivre une bonne exp&#233;rience, ou pas.
Certaines personnes vont r&#233;agir tr&#232;s bien d'autres tr&#232;s mal.
Je crois que le fait d'essayer une premi&#232;re fois peux &#234;tre tr&#232;s dangereux si tu essayes sur un coup de t&#234;te.
Le fait de prendre une drogue sans pr&#233;parations, conseils, supervisions d'un consommateurs r&#233;guliers ou m&#234;me d'une cellule infordrogue peut etre tr&#232;s dangereux(effet a court terme).
Deux exemples: premier les champis.
  Si tu te retrouves a en prendre avec un ami, sans qu'une tierce personne ne "g&#232;re" le truc tu peux finir en bas du cinqui&#232;me la tete dans le bitume parce que tu voulais attraper un paquet de frite volant(ca donne faim) ou encore rester coinc&#233; dans ton trip a vie parce que tu etait en d&#233;pression ou dans un &#233;tat psychique instable.(mort d'un proche...)
 ou le deuxi&#232;me exemple: le speed.
Si comme toi quelqu'un se met a danser comme un fou pendant plus de 10 heures d'affil&#233;e et comme cette drogue (toute les drogues qui te regonfles a bloc: coke, exta...) empeche les informations comme la fatigue, la soif a parvenir au cerveau... tu peux te retrouver completement d&#233;shydrat&#233;, ou encore te frapper un arret cardiaque en pleine piste parce que tu as trop danser.
Donc les effets a court terme frapperont le plus souvent les personnes sensibles physiquement mais surtout moralement...
J'ai fr&#233;quent&#233; pas mal de millieu de drogu&#233;s et je me suis pas mal renseign&#233; sur certaines drogues.
Mais le mieux est de contacter un centre infordrogue pour connaitre exactement les effets directs d'une drogue(au cas ou quelqu'un veux tester quelque chose...)
Ces gens ne travaillent pas avec la police et sont la pour &#233;viter justement les effets a cour terme d&#233;sastreux.
Mais la drogue... c'est vraiment a chier.
Bien a vous tous.


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> eh bien, non...
> 
> toujours pas...
> pour supermoquette ->


Et bien merci Alem et rezba, grâce à vous, ce soir, je suis bien meilleur en absinthe que ce matin !  
C'était pas vraiment prévu dans mon planning, comme quoi...


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je te réponds dès que je peux m'assoir.



Moi ça me fait pas du tout cet effet là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> l'absinthe n'est plus interdite... sinon, je n'en aurais pas une bouteille chez oim en provenance de la chère ville de Pontarlier...
> 
> c'est un des composé qui est encore interdit...



La Guy de Pontarlier n'est pas très bonne... J'en ai 1 litre qu'on m'a offert depuis plusieurs mois, il est presque intact... Si ça, ce n'est pas une preuve...


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2006)

Si elle est encore pleine, elle sera la bienvenue au Bar des Amis.


----------

